# Wessex Fertility: Part 15



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Many thanks!!

I am really busy trying to catch up after Christmas, so can't do personals right now.  I did want to welcome all the newbies though and wish them every luck in their treatment    You are all in safe hands and this thread is really supportive 

One of you was asking if I did anything special, such as accupuncture?  I didn't do anything, just tried to keep my fluids and protein intake up and do only light things with no lifting etc.  Pretty standard stuff.  I have heard great reports from accupuncture etc though, dso if you have the oppertunity and want to try it, then it's certainly worth a try!

We've had a nightmare Christmas period, first our hot tub leaks everywhere due to a broken light and self emptied all over the electrics (luckily it was all turned off) and with this cold snap, the pipes are in fear of freezing up and creating more damage.  Still waiting on a replacement part.  Then the actifry literally blows up, smoke and all!  Then on Christmas morning, we woke to water everywhere from a leaking boiler.  We still have that leaking boiler despite 6 engineer visits!  We can't seem to get it sorted, every suggestion we ok - a £700 power flush - nope, our boiler is not suitable, new boiler replacement time - £2000 even though it's only 7 year old - nope, we don't sell or install that big a capacity boiler.  We are literally hitting our head on a brick wall! I don't think it's too much to ask is it? As it stands, we have two options, having no heat or hot water but being leak free, or having heat and hot water but needing to change papers and towels every 2 hours!  I am hoping that we will get it sorted with our next visit on Friday - if the snow doesn't keep him away that is!  Urgh!  Sorry, rant over!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Just book marking ladies   .

Witters and Gem sounds like you both need a big    !

Ells
PS - I feel much better now!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Hope your all ok just book marking

xx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Witters - sounds like a nightmare. Big hugs to you.
Fingers crossed they sort it out for you on Friday
CJHx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Witters, you poor thing. Good luck for Friday   xx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

I am loving the snow and being at home today


----------



## sarah1986 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi ya guys

Anyone heard of IUI helping if my "juices" (!) are killing mt partners sperm? I`ve been told that may well be my problem?!

 to everyone x x x


----------



## sarah1986 (Jan 4, 2010)

PS Is there any girls under going IUI at Wessex? I live on the Isle of Wight so thats my nearest place! 
Aparently my Infertility clinic at my local hospital will deal with everything i.e. drugs but just the actual insemination at wessex?!
 to all x x x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

The snow is crazy!  Poor work colleague too 6 hours to get home last night.  Totally grid locked.  Kids love it though 

Sad day for us as Maku (doggie) took a turn for the worst last night.  We took him in and he had tests done.  He has a worryingly high temperature along with other symptoms (dehydrated and very weak, can't walk or even stand) but biggest concern is an x-ray showed a mass on his lung.  Not sure if this is pneumonia, a foreign body blockage or potentially most likely a cancerous growth.  He had the same x-ray done only a month or so ago and it didn't show anything so it is fast groing if it is that.  They are ginving him the benefit of the doubt and giving him IV fluids and antibiotics but have said to prepare for the worst.  So, very sad right now...


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Witters you really are having a tough week. Hope you're ok  
Sorry Sarah, I don't know anything about IUI but others might. I think there's an IUI thread on here somewhere. Try looking there for some info xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Witters I am so sorry. I really hope Maku pulls through its devestating when your furbaby becomes ill.  

Sarah Sorry I dont know anything about IUI I have never had it. The link below will take you straight to the IUI board Good luck hun

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

Hope everyone else is ok I am too snowed in live on a big hill and spent all evening yesterday pushing cars up my hill trying to get people home. I hope I have earnt some browny points with someone upstairs!!!

xx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi all - snowed in here - great fun! Used the opportunity for DS (school is closed) to help me assemble the cots. Perhaps a 4 year old is not a wise work mate?! 

Witters - so sad to hear about Maku, fingers crossed that he picks up.   

Sarah - yep IUI can help with the problem as it by passes cervial fluid and puts the sperm as close to the egg as possible. I had it twice at a local satelitte clinic to Wessex so all scans and the proceedure where done close to home. So you would probably only need one trip to Wessex for the proceedure - I imagine your partner would do his bit on the same visit ? (mine had to provide the goods about 2 hours before the proceedure). Good luck!

CJH
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Caz, we too live on a hill and watch people simply slipping back down.  Not fun.  Luckily we have a little Terios 4x4 for the farm which has been great over the past few weeks.

Sarah, I believe IUI could help with a hostile environment as it does bypass most of the travelling time and therefore fluid.  Certainly worth a try!  Best of luck!

CJH,   I bet he was a great help really!  Atleast he could pass you stuff.  That in itself is a big help most of the time   Are they up and functionable now?

Time is taking forever.  We need to call around 3pm to see how Maku is responding.  Poor Nukka knows something is up.  She is nuzzling the snow where he went to the loo earlier.  So sad...


----------



## sarah1986 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello all

Witters- Thanks for that! Hope Maku responds well, got everything crossed for him!

CJH - How are the cots going?! Can I just ask - Did the insem bit hurt? I know its like a smear, but I just get really tense - Which I know doesnt help! 

Do u girls find them nice at the Wessex? Are they friendly, organised, etc? Also, what happens if u need the insemination at weekends?!

Thanks x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I didn't have IUI, but guess that transfer is a similar experience.  For me, it is nicer that a smear test.  Relaxing does make a huge difference, but easier said than done right?  I try to 'push out' as that almost forces the muscles to relax otherwise you retract them in which makes everything tighter and smaller.

I was at the Wessex in 2005, so things may have changed.  I find the staff all nice and approachable.  I did have some issues with one doctor, but she has long since left   I was happy with their way of rectifying the issue which is the most important part of any problem  Plus I have a beautiful son and daughter as the outcome, so who wouldn't be? 

Not sure about weekend treatment.  I'm sure, if a natural cycle they would work something out.  If it's a medicated cycle (if you don't ovulate) then they would just adjust the meds.  Worth a quick call to the clinic to ask though


----------



## sarah1986 (Jan 4, 2010)

Oooh thanks i might try that pushing out thing! Oh wow twins thats amazing - Hard work though I guess?! Hope this pregnancy is going ok, have u had ur first scan yet? x x x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- Hoping that Maku is ok... hope you and the children are managing to stay warm with voiler troubles as well. Thinking of you.


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Witters We actually have cars going up and down the hil now thanks god. Hows Maku really praying you got good news from the vets 

LAM Hows you doing

Sarah I was really nervous about changing clinics to the Wessex and the ladies are all lovely there so dot worry The Dr I saw is so nice realyl reassuring Her name is Chantelle

Hope everyone else is not sufferring too much in the snow. Need a questions answered, AF is half here (sorry tmi alert) cm has started to turn and I know AF will start tomorrow so if I am going to have a scan in two days it will be the weekend will they still do it I cant remember if the clinic is open

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just spoken to the vet and had we have called half an hour earlier, it would be decision time.  As it is, he is showing encouraging signs.  His temperature is coming down, not to normal yet, but heading in the right direction.  He is also able to lift his head and beginning to look around to see what's going on.  So, we need to wait until the morning to see if he continues to improve.  If he does, he will likely get sent home and return in a week for a repeate x-ray to see what's going on, i.e. if it improves it was pneumonia, if it's still there, it's a tumour.  Obviously that will be his deciding day if he hopefully gets that far.  

Sarah, twins are great!  I think I will miss 'the other one' with this pregnancy.  It is very hard in some situations, but others it makes it easier.  We had our first scan on NYE, it was great 

Better go, DH's just built a snow Thomas and needs a camera!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- I have my fingers crossed for you that Maku continues to improve....
Would love to see a picture of the snow Thomas.... really wishing my boys were older today so we could go out and play in the snow its hard being indoors all the time with them.

L


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Witters - great news about Maku - lets hope he gets stronger every minute.

Sarah - I found IUI pretty painless. In actual fact I was lying on the bed psyching myself up for it (had felt them doing the smear thing of those cold salad servers!) to be told that they had done it! I was chatting to the nurse and she said the trickiest thing about it is if you have an unusual cervix position, but even then it's not painful, just takes a bit longer. I used the opportunity to relax, deep breath and visualised something nice whilst i was having it done. All in all it took about one minute!
Will you be having a medicated IUI or will it be natural? If its medicated they will give you a trigger shot to help time ovulation to avoid the times they are closed. They give you a drug to stop you ovulating immediately and then one to trigger ovulation at the right time (I think I have remembered this right!). If it's a natural cycle I believe that they can still take control of the cycle if it looks like it won't fit in. Mine were medicated so don't know so much about the natural cycle option. I had ET at wessex on a saturday, so I imagine the only day they are not around would be a sunday? As you willl be having scans frequently to see how you are getting on, they will be able to time it all well and sort out any hiccups. 

Caz - I know they are open Saturday mornings as I had ET then, not sure about sundays though. Give them a call to check. I can't remember whether you are on short or long protocol - but with long protocol i am fairly sure that the first scan is a bit flexible. Mine was due on a saturday and they were able to leave it until the monday.

Cots are up and working! Look scary to see two though!9 weeks to go until c section, unless they make an early arrival!¬
Two and a half weeks until mat leave and countin!

CJH
x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Witters so glad Mako is getting better. They give you such worry.

CJH I am on short protocal so should all be over and done with in bout 4 weeks once AF starts. If I remember right thwy do a scan 48 hours after AF arrived so that should be sat morning if it comes as I think it will. Thanks for the advice. Bet your room lookd wonderful with two cots. Sorry but cant rememeber do you know what you are having

LAM Give it a year or two and your four boys (inc hubby) will be outside playing together as I think we are going to get typical seasons more

hope everyone ese is ok


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters, hows Maku doing?  Hopefully improving!

Hi everyone else, hope you are all okay.  I am home today been poorly all night.  Feeling much better now although still in my pj's, but infront of our roaring fire so feeling very cosy!  

Still havent heard anything from the clinic, dont know if I should give them a call.  What do you ladies think?

Sorry for no personals   .

Ells


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi 
Hope everyone is well and warm.
Thought I'd just check in. No news my end at the mo. Still waiting for the period and blood results.
Witters - Hope Maku gets better soon. When your 4 legged friends are unwell it's so upsetting.
Take Care 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, if you're asking us if to call or not, then call!  You clearly need answers and understand what's happening pr due to, so go ahead and see if they can help - quick, they close in a bit!

Maku has got through the night thankfully.  He is still very poorly, but his temp is back to normal which he is maintaining on his own.  He has also gained enough strength to stand up and make a few gentle toilet trips, so looking good so far.  Still need to be prepared for the worst, but he is responding positively and much quicker than they thought.  They are planning to keep him in another night, then repeat bloods tomorrow with view to send home over the weekend and repeat x-ray next week.  That will give us an answer as to if it is simply infection and pneumonia or an underlying tumer too.  Fingers crossed it's the first option!

Thanks for all your thoughts


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters, it sounds positive with Maku, he seems to be making good steady progress.  I will give the clinic a call and see whats what, didnt want to seem impatient   .  I'll let you know how I get on!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

You won't seem impatient   Remember, they deal with many calls and many cases, I'm sure the number of times you call doesn't even register with them   To them, all they need is happy, relaxed patients - after all that makes their job easier! 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry - me again!!!
Glad to hear about Maku, that is good news.
Just called about my blood results all ok but say they are still waiting for the AMH one. Never heard of this! She said it's about eggs etc but I thought that was FSH. And if it is the same wouldn't I have to have that on Day 2?
Confused and a bit cold.
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

They are slightly different and both give the doctor a better idea of what they are dealing with in order to get the best results possible during your treatment. 

Anti-Müllerian Hormone (AMH) is an overview of a Useful Marker for Ovarian Reserve in Practice  

Since a considerable proportion of subfertility is due to postponement of childbearing, measurement of ovarian reserve is of interest to women in general. AMH is becoming increasingly used in General, Oncology and Assisted Reproduction practice. Assessment of ovarian reserve may provide insight into the remaining number of fertile years a woman has or may predict ovarian reserve prior to IVF treatment.

Ovarian reserve, constituted by the size of the ovarian follicle pool and the quality of the oocytes therein, declines with increasing age, resulting in the decrease of a woman’s reproductive function. AMH is a hormone marker for quantitative prediction of ovarian reserve, ovarian aging, ovarian dysfunction and ovarian responsiveness

Follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) is one of the most important hormones involved in the natural menstrual cycle as well as in pharmacological (drug-induced) stimulation of the ovaries. It is the main hormone involved in producing mature eggs in the ovaries..

FSH is the same hormone that is contained in the injectable gonadotropins which are used to produce multiple eggs for infertility treatment.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just spoke to the vet again and he is continuing well.  I asked about money and looks to be around £800, gulp!  Still, our first baby is worth every penny if he is to have any chance of staying with us.  Even if it's bad news, he deserves a good try so we know we have done everything in our power to help him.  Pressure's on poor hubby what with vets fee's, boilers, building work and all the other things which crop up   I am very lucky to have him   <- the closest smilie thingy!


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi all,
Just checking in. HAve been working from home again today - I could get really used to this but I might need to manage the distraction of this morning and come dine with me a bit better!

Ells - glad you are going to call the clinic, look forward to hearing what they have to say. Hope you're feeling better  

Witters - so pleased Maku seems to be recovering well. Fingers crossed for the next few days. He sounds like he's fighting well. I bet the children are missing him  

Mistyvine - hope you get your result back soon. I don't know about you but waiting for my period is driving me mad. I'm starting to obsess about it now and get annoyed every day that it's not here. I am so desperate to get started. 

Hope everyone else is ok and keeping warm. Let's hope we have some periods turning up this really soon  

V xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Ells Did you call the clinic I hope you did its the worst waiting for a phonecall

Witters So glad hes getting better vets are not cheap tho are they but as you say your first baby is worth it. I too would pay any money to make sure my furbaby was ok

Sorry this is just a quick post did anyone else see Meridian news tonight and did you see wessex and chantelle. THe twins were beautiful Harry & Isabella. DP came out with a surprise comment I think we are going to have twins that a surprise as last time it was hard to get him to agree with two being transferred.

LAM I cant wait to watch the next one when you are on it

hope everyone else is good AF never arrived today  really thought it was dunno what going on!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, I saw the news!  Such a shame that LAM wasn't on properly as I don't often tune in.  You must tell us when it is if you know in advance!

Caz, hope AF arrives for you and for Misty and V too!!  What breed is your doggie?  S/he is truly beautiful!  How is the snow going down?  You can see some pics of Nukka in my blog  (click on the blue word 'blog' in my siggy...

V, yes, children are missing Maku.  They know he has a poorly heart as I told them that last time and that he is very poorly now.  We told them yesterday that he may not come home if the vet cannot help repair his heart.  I totally believe they need to know the truth, that way you can discuss things openly without the worry of little, questioning ears.  It's amazing how much they understand and ask totally the right questions in the correct context.


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

I didn't know it was on till my Mum text me after it had been on....my uncle had text her as she doen't get Meridian.... I then checked my email late last night and there was an email telling us it would be on sent at 4.30.... well I was in the mist of feeds and screaming babies yesterday so don't tend to check my email at that time.... the website has also not updated yet so can't watch it on there- such a pain.
We only sent them a photo for our update as when Kerry Swain wanted to come out and see us the Babies had been home less than a week... we will be doing an actual interview update with her later in the year if she still wants us to.... I will hopefully remember to watch it tonight and hopefully during the day the meridian website is updated.

Witters- Hope Maku continues to improve.
Hope AF arrives for those who are waiting to start treatment or if not you have a natural suprise.
Ells- Hope you are feeling better today.

Hello and hugs to all... try and stay safe and warm.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, yes, they showed a few pictures of your story and said that you will be on the next part, but didn't indicate when.  Probabluy as they have yet to set a date to interview you   I hope you get to see it...

I am just waiting for gas man to turn up.  It will be lovely to get a fully functional boiler again.  I'm sure it was us who jinxed this weather!!  Sorry!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning everyone

LAM Great pics as Witters said they are telling your story next time. I am def gonna watch it next week. When your pics came up I was screaming at the telly going thats LAM my DP thought I was a raving loon  I then explained he went I should have know 

Witters Really hope you get the boiler sorted today its not fun in this weather. We had problems with our a few years back and I moved back home with my mum for a couple of days and I thought it was cold then nothing compared to now!!! Hows ya furbaby Maku is he doing better this morning. I agree with you being honest with the children its not so scary to them then.

Well AF came this morning I have my scan  tommorrow at 9.30 not sure how I am gonna get there but I will. Hope fully in 4 weeks time I will be telling you I have a BFP 

bigs   to everyone xx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning all

Witters - fingers crossed for the boiler today. I don't know how you are surviving! Hope Maku is stronger today.

LAM - missed the news yesterday and your photos. Will check the website for updates today. Are they doing a feature on the Wessex or infertility - i've missed it all!

Caz - hope the scan goes well tomorrow. Is it a baseline one to see all is well before you start meds? You will have to educate me about the shorter protocol - sounds like a lot less waiting for you. In a months time i will be jumping for joy (well not physically as I will probably wee myself!) at your BFP!

Ells - did you get hold of the clinic in the end? There's nothing worse than waiting for a call back. Hope you are feeling better today.

Mistyvyne - have you got your last set of results yet? I


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Yet another post goes off before I have finished - trigger happy this morning!
Mistyvyne - as I was typing - I didn't have to wait too long for my AMH results - about 5 days I think. It gives them a better idea on expectations for EC and what drug dosage.

Hi to everyone else. PoDDy, NN how are you both doing? Expanding well?

I cannot get any bigger now - it's official ! Tummy now measuring 43 weeks (gulp) and everyone keeps asking how I'm going to get to the hospital for the birth in the snow. I have 2 1/2 months left! Not complaining though, is worth every discomfort as I am sure you will all find out in 2010! Am not at work today - hurrah - but can't persuade DS to leave the house - he doesn't want to get wet!!!

Hugs to all
CJH x


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Good morning ladies

Can I join you?

We found out on christmas eve that we had funding for one cycle of NHS treatment at Wessex! What a pressie!

We went yesterday for our bloods and have our first appointment on Jan 20th.  Im filled with nervous excitement.

Hope you are all keeping warm and happy.

Love Anneken


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Caz, yay for AF!!  I hope this cycle is easy and successful for you!!

CJH, How far along are you?  I cannot see your ticker   (if you take away the url part, it should show  )  I remember my belly, it does just seem to grow and grow!  I guess it couldn't get much bigger, hense going into premature labour.  Please think about getting to hospital, if you are prepared, you won't need to 

Well, gas man has just arrived.  Hopefully in a couple of hours time, all will be back to normal  

No news on Maku yet, we don't hear until about now due to staff review times.  Fingers crossed no news is good news and he can come home later.  He didn't need to go to this extreme to say he was getting cold at home!  

Anneken, welcome!  What a pressie indeed!  Good luck for your cycle!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all keeping warm. Well DH told me to stay at home today rest up and get over this bug thing properly so I am doing what i am told for a change  . Feeling a lot better then yesterday yey!

LAM how does it feel to be a celebrity  ? I bet those boys of yours are getting nice and big and are getting their individual characters.

Witters hope that Maku is making good progress again today. Any snow sculptures today? Hopefully your boiler wont take long to sort out and you will be nice and cozy this afternoon.

V any luck with AF? Heres a quick AF dance for you and Misty! [fly]            [/fly]

Caz, yey!! Good luck for the scan tomorrow. How exciting!!

Misty, has AF arrived yet? There's nothing worse then the waiting game! The AMH test is getting to be quite a common one now, alot of the clinics do this one now as it gives them a lot of info and helps them determine which is the best DRing and stimming drugs for you. It shouldnt take long to come back normally a couple of days.

Gem, hun how are you doing? Hope that you have not gotten tooo stuck with this snow and ice.

CJH wow I cant believe you only have 8-9 weeks left, time has really flown by. Glad you managed to get the cots built I am sure they look fab! How are you feeling? I bet your tum is getting heavy now.

PoD, how are you doing hunni? Hope everything is going okay. Have you got any stuff ready for the nursery?

Sophia how are you hunni?

Sarah I am sure you have already found the IUI thread so good luck hun.

NN how are you sweetie? have you had any more cravings? Hows that bump coming along?

Welcome to the thread Anneken. Great news on the funding. We too have our next cycle funded (the only one though  ) and this will be the one as its our freebie!!!  .

Sorry if I have missed anyone! Hope you are all well.

AFM, I rang the clinic this morning and they were expecting me to phone on my day 1 but I still dont know what cycle etc we are doing. Sooooo I have to wait for Jackie Smith to ring me on Monday to set up the appointment with Sue or Jacqui, hopefully that will be next week. I will then know what we are doing and will hopefully be able to use my January AF to start. I will keep you posted!

Hope everyone has a lovely Friday. I am really looking forward to see if we get a little more of a dusting of the white stuff - I really do love it even though it does cause probs!!!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, good luck with the timings of things.  It's frustrating when you need to know answers   Hope you feel better, glad you are taking DH's advice 

No more snow sculptures today - yet.  I have said we can go out in it later, so who knows.  Waiting for a call back from the vets.  They are just waiting on lab results until they call as they will know more then.  DH is about to drive to Hemel Hempstead.  Customers are so needy, I don't know why they can't postpone meetings or do one via video skype due to the weather conditions.  Hopefully he will be ok and back in good time to pick up Maku.  He has the 4x4 which is the only real car we can use at the moment.  We live on a hill and the other cars are too heavy and powerful to get back home.

Update, vets just called and Maku still hopefully coming home later this afternoon for the weekend.  He is still very poory but bloods are heading in the right direction generally so he is responding at least.  He has become anaemic though which is concerning as this may indicate an earlier bleed, perhaps around the mass.  So it is looking that there is a tumour there


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

am testing to see whether my ticker reappears - hmmm Thanks for the tip Witters - I'm 29 weeks now.

Welcome Anneken, fantastic news and a fantastic clinic! Let us know how you are getting on and good luck!

CJH
x


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Still no ticker CJH...

Anneken - welcome, we look forward to getting to know you and to your positive result

Ells - Thanks so much for the dance. Keep it going, stil no sign. Am feeling very disappointed today   Hope you're feeling better, keep warm and rest well  

Witters - hope Maku comes home today and that he continues to improve

Caz - realy good luck for tomorrow - let us know how it goes 

LAM - I didn't see the news last night but I can't wait to find it on the website now - we'll be wanting your autograph soon

Hope everyone is having a good day
V xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJH, Here's what you need - (just remove the last space before the ] )

http://lbdm.lilypie.com/YgMe.png[/img ]

V, AF dance for you! I'm actually doing it, not just smilies :)


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Witters Just looked at your blod god it looks like you lot have been having loads of fun!! Love Nukka she is stunning sorry not sure but what breed is she is she a siberian too Maku is beautiful I love siberians we talked about getting one of them but then we saw Jess in the blue cross and fell in love she is a long haired akita. Some horrid person (wanna say worse but I wont) threw her and her puppy out  but it was out lucky day coz we got her and I wouldnt be without her for the world.

Annekan   Hello welcome this thread is a godsend and good luck for your appointment

Ells Yeah its looking good. Will you be doing another antagonist cycle

V1 Really hope AF arrived soon  its horrid the wait

Misty same too its horrid


CJH Good luck with the ticker lark I tried once then gave up drives ya barmy. Sorry cant remember but do you know the sexes of babes yet 

Well I drove to town to work for a couple of hours and once you get on the main road its not too bad but I still hate it. Made it home and I am now hibernating till tommorrow. I have already told DP he is driving. Havnt told him yet he gotta drive me to totton after as I gotta pick something up for work OOPS!!

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Caz,

I will be doing the LP this time as I didnt respond to the SP very well.  Dont know if it was the drugs or the cycle.  I dont know what drugs I will be on I have had both menopur, bueserilin, puregon and orgalutron (?) .  I responded better on our first cycle so I imagine I will have something similar this time.  I am going to sign up to some more accupuncture for this go as I found it really helpful and relaxing last time.  I am going to go to the Chinese place on Hill Lane, my DH went there last year and they were really nice and I am sure that it helped his swimmers.  

Good luck for tomorrow.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Caz, yes, they are both Siberian Huskies.  They are lovely dogs and perfect with children.  Exercising is interesting though as they go tunnel vision and ignore you if let off the lead.  They have very specific needs, but if you know what they are, they are great.  Maku was very much Hudini when he was younger, opening gates, stretching chain link fencing and jumping over 6/7 foot fences!  The amount of times I wondered the streets trying to find him 

Speaking of which, we have just collected him!  He is still very poorly but looks pretty bright, much better than what we were expecting.  Challenge is to get him through the weekend and eating.  He is booked in again on Wednesday to have another days stay and re-x-rayed.  We saw them today and the mass does look suspicious especially as the underside has a noticable round, We are going to make the most of these next few days just incase it is bad news on Wednesday.  Nukka bless her was so excited to see him back!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Witters I love SB I thought Nukka was but my eyesight is pants!! REally glad you got Maku/houdini home. 

Jess legs went a little while ago and i made my DP promise no matter what we would bring her home for at least one more night which luckly I didnt have to keep him too. SB are known for wandering off its great fun going looking for them!!! I bet Nukka went mad I bet she was wondering what was going on.

Enjoy the next few days with him and really hope the visit is good news next wed xx


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Blimey been busy on here. Hope I haven't missed anyone off on the personals! 
Witters - glad to hear that Maku is back home I'm sure all the TLC he gets this weekend will make him feel loads better.
Annekan - Hi, Welcome and good luck with it all.
Caz - Good Luck tomorrow
V - Hope your AF arrives soon. It's always the same when you want it, it never comes and when you don't it's there in a flash!

Just got my blood results all good and normal apparently, my AMH is 50.1 which is apparently normal and expected with PCOS.  
Just waiting for the period now!!! (keep dancing ells!) I think after this period I have an 'admin month' and then start treatment with the next period so probably looking at starting treatment in Feb/March.

M xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Misty Thats great news and that AMH result it good so dont worry

I started injecting this morning Gonal F I had my scan yesterday and it was all ok to start I have EC on either 20th Jan or 22nd depending on my scan on the 18th I was really nervous today doing my injection it was strange last time I just got on with it must be goining mad 


Hope everyone else ok xx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey Caz - wow  EC in under 10 days - how fantastic! I am sure those follies are starting to grow already! Good luck for the scans - when is your first? Sorry didn't see your question for a while - but I am having one of each. I am pleased that I am having a boy as DS would have been distraught at the thought of being outnumbered by girlies - when you're 4 1/2 apparently girls are very uncool!! It will all change  

Mistyvine - great results! Bring on AF !!!

Witters - hope Maku is still picking up. It must be much nicer to have him back at home.

Hi to everyone else. Off to work now - braving the snow!

CJH x


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Caz - glad your scan went well on Saturday. I can't believe how quickly it all happens on the antagonist cycle! I have everything  crossed for you  
Misty - great news about your AMH - all set now
Witters - how's Maku doing? Hope it was a good weekend for him
Ells - hope you're feeling better now

AFM - thank you all so much for your af dances. They worked spectacularly over the weekend and I have my baseline scan today. 

Hope everyone is ok today. I'm back in the office for the first day since the snow.

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay for all these new cycles!  I am always amazed at how fast the antagonist cycles are   Keep us all posted   

Maku is doing well, able to get some food in him via syringe, little and often.  Fingers crossed for Wednesday...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Caz, thats great news.  The antagonist cycle is really good very quick.  We had it last time.  I know what you mean about getting nervous on the injections.  I am sure that its because you know whats invovled and the importance of getting it right!  You'll be fine hunni, it will go really quickly.

Misty, good news for you too.  I'm still dancing   .  Starting to feel a bit like Brucie    .  I hope the dance is helping things move a long!!

V - brilliant news!   How did the base line go?

Witters, how was your weekend hun?  How is Maku?

LAM hope that you are warm and comfy.

CJH, I am sure that your DS will change is mind about us girlies quite soon   .  Its great that you have one of each flavour, how fab!!!  Does he know this?  Is he excited?

Pod Hun, hope you are okay.  How are you feeling?

NN, how you are keeping warm in this cold weather.

Kirst, sweetie, how are you getting on?  How are those jabs coming along?

Anneken, how are you hunni?

GEM, hope you are okay sweetie.

Hope everyone else is okay.

AFM, feeling a bit better today still not quite right.  I think its a combination of all sorts!!  I am having my first humira injection today so I am hoping that this will make me feel a lot better!!!!    .  I also spoke to Lorraine at the Wessex this morning.  She was really lovely.  She said that Sue had left it to me to decide whether we do the LP or SP this time, so I have opted to do the LP as we had a disaster last time.  They are also going to put me on the NKiller cells treatment which is clexane, prednisolne and asprin.  I just need to phone up on day one which will be next week some time as I am about day 15/6 today.  I feel much happier having got this sorted out as I was starting to panic about some of the immune treatment as I have had to book some things up for that.  Once I have my protocol I can let the immune doc know in London so I should be able to get things sorted out.    We have had a good break from it - 8 months.  This will be it, this is the cycle!!

Did anyone manage to download the meridian news clip?  I couldnt download it and now cant find it?  If anyone can send a link that would be great!

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Ells- The Meidian news clip was never updated it went from Wednesdays news to Saturdays News.... I have emailed the relevant people to try and get a copy as we were in it and not informed in time to see it and reord it.... hopefully they will oblige. I have my fingers crossed for your next cycle....

Good luck to those cycling now.

Take care

L


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

LAM - hope you get a copy, shame to miss your own celebrity appearance!

I had my baseline scan today and it was all fine. I start puregon injections tomorrow (Caz - strange that we're having different drugs for the same cycle) and am headed for ec on 25th Jan. So relieved to be starting for real tomorrow. 

Speak soon xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

hello everyone

LAM I cant believe they didnt have the link I did look myself but I couldnt find it. Dont take my word for this I am sure they said they are doing a full expose next week. I will try and scan the internet to find some more info

V1 Yeah great news for baseline scan I can remember my last cycle it seemed to last forever but this one is going too quickly!!!

Witters glad Maku is doing better hope he carrys one getting better

CJH Blimey ds would have been devastated if he had all girls give him about 10 more years then he will be loving the girls!!! First scan is on Friday apparently she thinks she could see 6 follies on the scan on sat and et hope they grow plus a few more. I had 11 last time

Ells You really do the bext personals well done hun. If you feel better comfortable doing the LP then go for it hun you have to feel its all right for you.  It be your turn this time 

Well today was the second day of jabs and guess what this idiot did she drove of to work and completely forgot to do them  I was five mins away from my destination after an hours drive when I suddenly realised couldnt believe it the words that were coming out of my mouth would have made anyone blush. I then had to drive all the way home to do the jab I didnt get to work until 11am couldnt believe it. I was honest with my boss and said I forgot to take some meds, he was fine but I just could not beleive it. Boss doesnt know I am having IVF/ICSI but I am thinking bout telling him, he know I need time off at short notice!!

hope everyone else ok my personnels are not as good as ells   xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Caz   , I am sure your personals will catch up, I have been on the thread for a little longer thats all  .  What a pain about the injections.  At least you managed to get home and do them in the end.  I am debating about whether to tell my boss about this round.  I just dont want the world to know as I think it will make it a bit easier to cope with!!!  My boss is great but the fewer people that know the better!!!

LAM it would be great to see the clip.  Hopefully they will give you a little more notice before the next installment.

V1 great news on the scan.  On the drugs side of things it will depend on your hormone levels, ovarian reserve etc.  They will also consider your response on previous cycles and tailor your tx.  Good luck hun. 

Evening to everyone else.

After getting excited about starting again, I got home and had a letter from the Wessex and my AMH has dropped significantly   .  Its come down from 40 something to 14 something   .  I dont know if this has anything to do with my blocked tube or not   .  I know its not the end of the world but it was a bit of a shock.  Am I right in thinking that AMH can go up and down?? Last time we had tx I had a high ovarian reserve and now I am considered low   .  I am just hoping its all down to my hectic/difficult year and my crohns.    Still at least it doesnt seem to have affected tx as the docs dont seem worried so that makes us feel better.  
I had my humira injection, what a faff   .  They admitted me as a day case FOR AN INJECTION   .  Still 45 minutes later I could go home and I got a cuppa and sandwich for my troubles. I have my next one tomorrow morning at 9am now not 11am so that makes things a bit easier.  Havent had any side effects but they did say if I was going to get any I would get them after tomorrow injection.  DH is away for the night on business so I am making the most of the telly 'Enders and Hustle'!!   

Hope everyone has a good evening.

Ells


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Ells - my AMH test was about 15 so pretty much the same as yours. I still ended up with 11 follies with eggs (there were another 10+ on the other ovary that they couldn't get to due to adhesions from past surgery). So even though it has gone down I am sure it is nothing to worry about. The way that the AMH test was described to me was as a way of managing expectations of IVF - if it was low there probably would not be enough to freeze but should be enough for tx. I think it can fluctuate too, and like every test is not always 100% accurate. But remember you only actually  need one egg for it to work!! I've got fingers and toes crossed for you this cycle!!    The injections sound like a nightmare - are they painful?  DS does know that we have one of each - when we told him it was a girl he was quite dejected, but upon hearing that the other was a boy he lept around the room punching the air! Where do they get their attitudes from? Both DH and I think girls are cool!!!

Caz - that's fantastic that they could see 6 already; sending you    to help them grow more! I don't know if there's any truth in it at all, but I rested a bit more, used a bit of heat on my tummy to help them grow. Not sure if it helped, but made me feel I was doing something! Good luck for Fridays scan, hopefully the six will have a few more for company !! I forgot one of my injections too - it was one that had to be taken at a precise time and DH remembered that I hadn't done it whilst we were driving. In my hormoney state I thought I had better do it in the car (we had it with us) , after all no-one could see me doing an injection in my thigh could they? Well not until we came to a road block complete with policeman we realised that it could all look really, really dodgy....! PLus ended up with a big lump under the skin due to bumpy road - not ideal injection techniquE!

V1 - good luck for injections tomorrow!! Good to hear that baseline scan went well. 

Witters - glad to hear Maku is eating a little. Is weds his next vet triip?


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks CJH   .  I hope that we are as lucky as you     .

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- thinking of you today- how did Maku get on at the vets?
Hope everyone is staying warm and safe in this snow.

L


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi girls

i'm currently doing an antagonist cycle at the wessex clinic bit nervous hope it work any tips would be very very welcome by me and my dh xxxxx

love and hugs

sam xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck Sam!  Tips?  Just do all that you feel will help.  If that's staying in bed for a month or working every hour you can.  The last thing you need is I should have done this or what if I'd done that.  Try to enjoy the experience of knowing your body inside and out and hopefully developing that new life together   Good luck!

Well, after taking Maku to the vet at 9am and no phone call.  I went to collect him at 5:30pm.  We were taken straight to the x-ray room and showed last weeks with the suspicious mass.  Today's by some miracle showed just a very slight shadow!  I asked her if todays was last weeks, i.e. she hadn't seen last weeks, would she have been worried?  She said no.  She said obviously he isn't out of the woods what with his heart murmur and blood results / infection, but she is amazed at what a transformation he has made over just a week and very encouraged by it.  She has given extra antibiotics to make it a months worth and then said to see her again in a few weeks time.  I am so relieved and pleased with my little fighter.  Still shocked as I was really prepared for the worst.


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I'm just about to start antagonist icsi cycle at the wessex, just waiting for af to show tomorrow/friday and then I will have my scan,
getting so excited now!!

Sam: Wow you are so young to be going through this I'm sorry to hear why, I really hope it works for you.
DH is coping quite well (apart from the injections) I would feel so much better if he could do them for me but I'm sure he'll get through it. He is very supportive and when I went to the wessex for my hycosy he was with me and held my hand through out.
He feels quite bad because he's the one with the anti bodies and everything seems to be ok with me, yet I have to go through this but I keep telling him it doesn't matter what matters is the end result. This will be our one and only shot at this so I have to keep positive.

Julie
x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

just a quick one today as my internet down and I on my phone

welcome to the newbies

witters so glad maku on the mend he a real fighter xx

hope everyone else ok hugs to all xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks ladies well i'm trying to keep as relaxed as possible..... but your not supposed to put hottie or have hot baths are you?? and sometimes the cramps are bad with these gonal-f i can definatly cope though .... anyone else experienced the same symptoms??

julie don't worry the needles aren't to bad the first one is only a tiny its the second i'm nervous of my DH has bruised me only once bless him ....... awww bless him these things happen i feel guilty as its me thats causing the problem but i've dealt with that its the end result that counts......xxxx

hugs and kisses xxxxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I have my first accupunture session tomorrow, really looking forward to it hope it doesn't hurt!!!

Af should be here today, latest tomorrow so I can start but there is no sign, no pains nothing,
hurry up!!!!!!!!!!!!

Julie
x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i was like that waiting for my af think the more you want it, it doesn't come babe due back in clinic tomorrow for my second scan hopefully eggs are getting nice and big and healthy xxxx

good luck with your acupuncture hun xxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks Sam, good luck with your scan tomorrow hope you've got lots of healthy eggs.

Julie
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

OOOh, good luck with accupuncture, scans and treatment in general!  I have a feeling 2010 is going to be a good, sticky year 

As for hot baths or hot water bottles, it is more important during pregnancy.  Good advice for daddies too as too hot a water could hinder sperm production.  Having said that, we have a hot tub and DH used it regularly   I think that a little warmth could be a good thing?  Please someone correct me if I'm wrong as my treatment was a long time ago now!

The injections are all fine.  I did it in my thighs and have many thread veins which didn't help with bruising.  It all healed up though with no tell takle signs


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

so stay away from hot water really while going through my cycle honey??

good luck with acupuncture yeah i hope i have good healthy eggs fingers crossed 

any tips witters?? on things to do and not to while trying? xxxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Witters great news on Maku. I bet you are all soooooo relieved. I hope his next appointment goes well.

Welcome to the newbies  . This is a great thread. 
In terms of heat, I have alway been told that during stims keep a hotwater bottle on your tum and back as you need to keep everything warm and you can have a hot bath. Once ET has taken place *NO* hot baths and only keep a hot water bottle on your back. Pineapple juice and brazil nuts are also a good tip for both lining and implantation. The juice should be fresh and not from concentrate if poss  . 
You need to make sure that when stimming to help nice juicy eggies, lots of protein and water (at least 2.5l) and milk. This should help with OHSS aswell as it should keep it at bay as much poss.
With the injections, I always do mine in my tum - somewhere where you can pinch an inch is good , just a tip when you do the alcohol wipe wait a min or two for it to dry as it can make it harder to put the needle in (it tightens your skin). After you have done the injections gently rub the area - not too hard as it may cause bruising. I have always puiched hard whilst putting the needle in and then let go to do the injection and generally dont get bruises. If you are given clexane - dont pinch and dont rub as this will cause bruising.
I hope this helps.

LAM, any luck with the link?

CJH, how are you doing? I hope you havent had any problems with the snow. Have you got your bag ready for the hospital just in case  ?

PoD, hope you are well. We havent heard from you for a while.

NN, have are you doing?

Gem, hunni, hope you are okay. I have replied to your PM!! 

Caz, how are you doing sweetie? How are those injections coming along?

V1 how are you? You must have done a few injections now, they really arent that bad are they?

Kirst, how are you doing sweetie? Any news on ET?

Ems, any news hunni? Hope you have had good news as you must have had ET by now. Thinking of you hunni. 

I know I have forgotten someone, but I hope you are okay    .

AFM, I have chilled out on the AMH results as I think they are a bit of a blip because of all my meds  . At least that thought is making me feel better  . Had my second humira injection yesterday and so far very few side effects, just feel a bit coldy and achy knees and shoulders, so all good really. I have also started my immuno supps and they are just very non-exciting tablets  . I have also now booked my first acu for this round, so am looking forward to being chilled out and relaxed  . I have decided to go to the chinese place on Hill lane where DH went as its nearer and a little cheaper. I am seeing Quig (i think that was her name) tomorrow, I hope she is prepared for my history  !!!
Right off to visit my nan as she was taken to hospital yesterday with a very bad urine and chest infection  - but good news she is making good progress  .

Hope everyone has a great evening!
Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks for the tips honey feel so welcome here its lovely  had my second scan today and started my second injection cycla something can't quite remember what its called its taken with the gonal-f eggs have grown to 13mm which they said was good the cyst that is in the left ovary is shrinking which is good  and my womb lining is at 3 layers which they said was good and normal so fingers crossed everything continues on a good track ..... i'm going shopping tonight so milk, brazil nuts and pineapple juice are on the list..... thank you

hope your all ok and keeping well only just getting used to this site but i'm getting there xxxx

hope your first acupuncture went ok Julie xxx

next scan monday and blood test xxx

love, hugs and safe wishes

Sam xxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello everyone had my scan this morning I have eight good size follies and two smaller ones

I am still on mobile Internet still down hope your all ok catch up properly later

fingers crossed looks like yr at the same stage as me I too had my scan today xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- I recived a cd from Meridian today- opened it excitedly to find out the disc is blank.....    
Hope you enjoyed your accupunture with Qing- she is lovely and will take the time with you, to tailor your treatment.

Hope everyone is well

L


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all your tips about doing the injections, can't wait to get started.

Ells Hope your accupunture went ok, I had my first appointment today and went to the one on hill lane, I found it very relaxing almost fell asleep, my next one is on Monday.

Sam Good news about your scan today you must be pleased, are you starting on the 2nd injection now?

Caz Good news about your scan, do you have any side effects yet?

I'm so peed off at the moment, af still hasen't arrived and still no signs either, wanted it to arrive yeserday or this morning so I could get my scan, looks like it will be monday now.

Julie
x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Moneky it's so frustrating waiting for
af  

Side affects I have had bad headache last couple of days and I even more forgetful tuen usual and can't get my words out right 

Xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi ladies

caz hiya yeah looks like we are huni yeah started my second injection today 

hi julie aw honey stopping thinkin about it and it will arrive yeah all going well thank goodness

womb lining 3 layer now which is good and decent size follies 1.3 cm's they said need to get up to 2 cm's 

how you feeling on the injections caz? headaches same and i'm more forgetful than usual lol

love and hugs guys xxxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Caz – follies well done – hope they keep growing well this week. Good luck for your next scan  

LAM – how frustrating that your cd was blank   Hope you get it soon 

Ells – how was your acupuncture? I went there for my first cycle and they were great although I was nervous about the herbs they gave me. Hope it's helping xx

Monkeyuk – I know how frustrating it is waiting for your af. Here’s hoping to this week.   Hopefully the acupuncture will help bring it on.

Fingerscrossed – Good luck with your injections this week and your next scan  Hope your follies are all growing well 

Witters – how’s Maku getting on this week? Hope he’s still improving, sounds like a fighter  

CJH – hope you’re bearing up ok. At least the snow has gone so you know you can get to the hospital xx

AFM – My baseline scan went well last week, I had lots of good follies just waiting to mature. I started my second injections today. The first lot are a breeze but this one really hurts and I have a massive bruise just from the first one. I’m going to be black and blue all over by the end of the week! Second scan tomorrow so hoping all is going well and I’ll get some good news. ec is looking like it will be 25th for me which will mean my test day will be in the middle of my skiing holiday. We booked it months ago before we started the cycle so I guess I’ll just take it easy for the first few days and then I’ll either be able to ski for the second half of the week or I’ll be so happy that I won’t care that I can’t!

Wishing everyone a great week - keep smiling and thinking positive thoughts xxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hi sarah / everyone

sorry for delay been a busy new year, 
witters- hope ur boiler gets sorted soon, no fun this time of year!!!!
hi sarah, im half way through ivf at wessex at the mo, we had iui there last march, they are really lovely, i really liked chantell she is one of the consultants i would highly reccommend her, they are open saturdays thats when i had mine done, but they are closed sundays,

hope everyone had a lovely xmas and new year, we got started last week, finally, think EC will be on friday AARRRGGGHHHH!!!!!!!

Helen (otherwise known as onesock)


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi All

been for my second scan today all good news thank goodness eggs grown to around 1.2cm's now   and my womb lining is at 12.7 which my consultant said was really good got my next scan on Wednesday they will decide then whether i am ready for EC but up until now things look like they are going well fingers crossed it continues now ..... hope everyone else is well thank goodness the snow has finally disappeared now.

love and hugs

Sam

xxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great scan results!

Just a quick one from me, some silly guy went up the back of me on the motorway this morning.  Thankfully it was stop start, so at a slow speed, but I am still feeling a bit crampy.  Not sure if it is just my imagination running wild or something is up.  Trying to get in somewhere to get checked out for piece of mind...


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

aw witters its prob just your imagination honey but better safe  someone went into the back of us of xmas eve more damage to his car and he was really drunk there is nutters on the road now a days hope your ok and keep us posted  xxxx

are my results good then as i haven't a clue 

love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sam - Glad it's all going well. I had my second scan today too and all is good. I didn't take note of the size of the follicles or the womb lining but she said everything was on track for ec on Monday unless I have a growth spurt in the next few days and they bring it forward to Friday or Saturday. 

Witters - best to get yourself checked out just for your peace of mind. Hope you're ok xx

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hi sam

i was there is morning having my 2nd scan aswell, maybe we should all wear name badges so we can say hi, my appointment was at 1010, looks like we will be having EC on the same day, we are pretty similar i had 6 big ones and a couple of maybes. im there wed morning 1030 i think.
would be good to say hi.

Helen


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi helen

i was still there at 10.10 as the system was down sitting against the wall at the far end i'm there at 9.30 wednesday but we'll probably still be around when your there?

hugs

Sam 

xxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- Hope that you managed to get in for a scan and all is ok. Thinking of you.

Busy this end- Charlie has either a rash due to a viral bug or a reaction to the injections last week- he is covered in a red rash- poor little man.

Good luck to all those under going treatment.

L


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi all
witters hope you managed to get in for a scan today it will be ok it will just put your mind at ease

fingerscrossed flax it went ok treat size follies looks like we wll be having ec same day


One sock look looks like you won't be far behind

sorry for pants personnels I still on my mobile Internet still down waiting for a new box

j had another scan today folies are about 13 or 15 mm and they are going to do ec o. Friday there were seven good size follies and three mabies so we will just have to wait and see

hope evryone ok xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Witters   I really hope everything is okay and that you have managed to get scanned and checked out.  Thinking of you hunni.   .  Let us know how you get on.

V, Sam and Helen, all looking good for you ladies.  Sounds as if your follies are all coming along nicely.

V I had my second acu this afternoon and I fell asleep   and gave myself a shock when the doorbell went and nearly fell off the bed   .  Qing said it was good that I was able to sleep as it shows I was relaxed.  I have really missed my acu so am glad I have started it up again.  She is really lovely and really wants this go to work for us!!!

Monkey any sign of AF?  

Kirst, sweetie how are you going?  You cant  be far away from ET now?

CJH, You must  be counting the days now?

Caz, hunni how are you feeling?  Almost there    .

PoD Hope you are well and that you are happily rubbing that bump now   .

NN hope you are okay hunni?  How are you feeling?

LAM, that usless of Meridian!  I hope that little Charlie gets over his rash quickly and that he is back to himself soon.  

AFM, not much to report here just waiting for AF which should arrive at the weekend - if it decides to play ball of course!!  Managed to get some good bargains in the sale at River Island at the weekend.  50% off the sale stuff - brill!!!

Right better get on with some work!

Witters  

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ells it's so hard waiting for af to arrive t seems like an eternity quit is lovely I saw her last year I did enjoy it but not too sure acu for me I tried it ice br ya never know xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the hugs and thoughts everyone   I managed to get into the hospital to get checked out.  She had a good feel about and found a nice strong heartbeat on the doppler, so I'm happy.  The cramps and twinges seem to have subsided so hopefully bean just enjoyed a bit of a jolt.  As you can imagine, I'm taking things easy the next couple of days.  M&K were very good bless them.  The doctor and nurses kept saying how good they were.  So glad they like this baby as they will do anything for it! 

LAM, sorry to hear Charlie has a rash   Myles had many rashes in the early days and they were never diagnosed.  The amount of times we got told it could be chicken pox - they still haven't had it!  It was usually viral or else eczema flair ups.  I would just keep it well moisturised to ease any itching and keep him cool.  Keep us updated!  Have Meridian corrected their mistake yet?  Been out for the interview?

Ells,   how funny about the accu!  Those treatment beds are pretty narrow!

These treatments are going so quickly with the antagonist cycles.  Good luck to you all!  Keep that fluid intake up!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fab news Witters.  I am glad you got an appointment and got checked out.  I am sure that M&K cant wait for their new playmate to arrive either.  Make sure you keep your feet up for a few days.  I laughed at myself too - couldnt believe that I fell asleep!

Caz, I am only CD 21/2 today so I know I still have a bit of time to wait.  I think once you've done this a few times you dont panic about it as much.  I am feeling quite chilled out about it now as this will be my 5th DRing but 3rd fresh ICSI, I am just a bit worried about how many eggies and then embies we will get after our last disaster   but what will be will be I am sure things will be better this time as we have thrown eveything at it and my immunes are being treated this time too so this is the one     . 2010 already feels llike a better year      .

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey ladies
sounds like goods news all round feeling very positive after today's results but trying to not get too excited of course.
witters great news you were seen glad everything is ok xxx
lam hope charlie is ok soon xxx
hang in there ells your AF should be with you soon hopefully 

love and hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Great news Witters - phew for the bean  
A good day for us all in the end!
xxx


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi 
Sorry haven't been on for a while, still nothing to report this end still waiting for AF!!! Argggggghhhhhhhhhhhh
Hope everyone is well.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello Ladies  

I thought I would introduce myself as, fingers crossed  , I will be referred for NHS IVF at Wessex Fertility soon.

We had the choice of 5 clinics and after much research (largely on here) and several emails we’ve decided we were happy with everything we’d found out about the Wessex. We had an appointment with our Consultant yesterday to check test results and sign forms. So now we’re just waiting for the all clear from the powers that be.

I find it hard to believe we’ve reached this stage in our TTC journey but I’m also quite excited (not sure if excited really the right word) to take the next step and I look forward to sharing the highs and lows with you all.


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Haven't been on for a few days as there's not much going on at the moment. At the risk of sounding boring I'm still waiting for af to arrive, 5 days late now and I'm never late. When I had my accupunture last week I was told to start taking my temperature in the morning and since saturday it's started to go up, apparently this could be a sign of pregnancy  so last night when I went for my accupunture he did things slightly different and told me to do a hpt tomorrow , my head is all over the place at the moment  after ttc for 4years how the hell can I be pregnant days before treatment!!!!!

Sam: good news about your scan, you must be pleased.
Ells: I know what you mean about being relaxed during accupunture, I like it when he covers me in blankets and puts the heater on.
Mistyvine: Hope af arrives for you soon.
Shopo: Good luck with your treatment, hope it starts soon for you.

Julie
x


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello Monkeyuk - Not that I want to get your hopes up or anything but I have a friend who was TTC for 7 years and she got pregnant while downregging for her 2nd IVF cycle (!!??!) so you never know.


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi ladies
third scan tomorrow hopefully my little eggs have grown pwease 
monkey: still waiting huni let us know the results hun xx
sho-po: welcome how are you?
ells: you still waiting to honey
been very emotional went to lunch with a friend from work and ended up crying what he just stared at me lol anywho i've got to take my two kittens to the vets tonight 

love and hugs everyone xxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

shopo: Don't worry I'm not getting my hopes up, I know I'm not. It's my dh that's getting excited, as soon as I got home last night he's been quizzing me about symptoms!! he's telling me to take it easy and be careful, he keeps texting me asking if af has arrived, bless him he's going to be so disappointed.
Sam: Hope all goes well for your scan tomorrow, hope you have lots of eggs! hope your kittens are ok, are they just having their jabs? 

Julie
x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi julie

aww bless him it always seems we're the realistic ones my dh was like that when we were trying naturally bless him

yeah i hope my scan goes well come on eggies grow hehe

nah they've got to be done bless them but i think one has been caught already there only six months bless only just started going out properly  xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

i am sooooo bored at work today. Just dont feel like I want to do anything this afternoon - did too much this morning  .

Witters how are you feeling sweetie? Hope you are resting up nicely.

Welcome to the thread Shopo. I would definately say the Wessex is one of the best clinics outside London. We had our first cycle at Woking and although everyone seemed very nice, wouldnt really score them well, had a bad experience long story but in a nut shell the Doctors at the Wessex listen and take time to speak to you so that you understand everything and are prepared to try things. Its good to feel excited about starting it. Good luck with your tx.

Misty hopefully AF will arrive soon, here's a little AF dance to get her going  [fly]          [/fly]

Fingerscrossed, good luck for scan tomorrow. How are you feeling? Are getting any twinges in your ovaries? Hope the kitties will be okay, our cat didnt talk to us for a couple of days after his 'procedure'  - well he is a man I suppose  .

Monkey, its not unheard of that people get a Nat BFP before starting treatment. I have read sooooooo many stories on here where that has happened. Have you tested?

LAM, hows Charlie doing today?

Caz, how are you sweetie? Have you managed to get your internet sorted out?

Kirst, hope you are okay - I sent you a pm hunni.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all okay.

Nowt new to report from me, I think AF will be here soon as my tum is starting to play up like it usually does before AF. Did I say I was bored at work  . Really could do with going home and have a good sleep!!!

Hope you all have a good afternoon.

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi ells

yeah getting twinges now is that normal lol like cramps hopefully the scan will say there still growing hopefully my ovaries feel big now i'm in jeans and a flattering top lol

yeah they'll be fine bless them we're taking them in and they should only be in a night my wee ickle babes don't want to leave them :-(

lam hows charlie 

ells hopefully your af will appear soon honey i always know when mine is going to be from my tummy also xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fingers, its good to feel them, you know something is happening.  I can remember when we had our first go and I really felt them!  Make sure that you drink lots of water and eat lots of protein as this will help flush the follies out and also help you to flush the drugs out of your system.  I think the sensation you feel are your ovaries stretching to make room for your follies.  I am sure you will have lots of news tomorrow after you scan!

 

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thats good then i know something is happening hehe yay hopefully of course i will keep you lovely ladies informed does anyone know how good a 12.7 womb lining is

i've beeen drinking loads of pineapple juice milk and water being really strict on my caffeine not had any in around a month so proud and i am a starbucks junkie lol

xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

12.7 is a good size fingers.  They like it to be over 8.  Its sounds like its will be nice and fluffy for your little embies to settle into.   

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hehe yay that has made me smile is there more of a chance then if its thickerxxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi fingers,

No but its good to have it thicker rather then thinner   .  I know that over 20 is not good as that is tooo thick.  

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

ah i didn't know that thanks huni sorry for all the questions xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

No probs, thats what FF's are for.  It makes a change that I can keep myself logged in and replying whilst at work!    At least I will feel like I have done something this afternoon     .

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hehe i keep logging back in to respond really want to go home right now for a nice bath yummy  xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Hunni,  I am sure that you have already been told this but make the most of your baths as you are not supposed to have them after ET.  The Embies dont like it too hot.

I havent dont this for a long, long time but I am watching my clock tick round to 5pm!!

Ells


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm see I'm not the only one bored this afternoon   

30mins to go yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hehe no monkey me and ells have been keeping each other company lol

thanks honey i love my baths but its all for the greater good thanks though babe pineapple juice tip i got seems to be doing the trick and milk for my lining and eggs not together of course lol 30 mins to go .......xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

I am glad that they are helping!!!  The milk is supposed to be good for the eggies too hun.  Should be a good scan tomorrow.

Monkey - I have been bored all afternoon.  Alhtough if you looked at my desk you would wonder why   !!  Fingers has been good company !!!  

Ells


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

welcome fingers crossed
hi everyone

i speak highly of the ladies at wessex, our treatment is with chantell and she is lovely, all the reception ladies are so nice aswell, good luck hope it all gets going soon, i think the waiting is the worst.

sam i think i remember you sat there on monday, i think one of the consulatants came out and told u about the comps going down, i'll keep an eye out tomorrow there for bloodtest at 1015 and scan after. 
good luck everyones seams like this week is a busy week for us, lots going on

Helen x x x x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hehe glad i'm doing the right things for my little embies you've been fab company ells same here if you looked at my desk you'd think the same lol

you bored too monkey?? xxx come join us lol yeah i'll keep you updated on the scan guys xxx

helen yeah that was us honey sue is our consultant yeah i'll keep my eye out where were u sitting hun? yeah i find out tomo when my EC is going to be you should be about the same time helen mon or tues she said it would be xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow too Helen.  It certainly sounds like a few of you willl be going through this all together which will be really good.  

I think I must have made my 100th cup of decaf green tea this afternoon to try and make it look as if I am doing something constructive   .

Ells


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

sam

we sat infront of the reception desk, i'll be dressed in my work clothes tomorrow black trousers white shirt so you should pick me out, we are seeing chantell but maybe sue if chantell cant see us, but i havent met her yet is she is nice?
they seamed to think mine would be friday pos monday, im gussing we'll find out tomorrow, i hope its fri, i really hate the orgalutron (i think i spelt that wrong) jabs, they hurt and make me itch so so badly, my tummy looks like its had a fight!!! lol how have u been feeling i felt so rough yesterday i creid for about an hour and then again at work today (which is always nice)

H x x


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

I know what you mean about the orgalutron Helen, it really hurts! I'll be glad not to have to do those anymore. Chantelle said I might not have to do any more after tomorrow - fingers crossed  
I've got scan and blood test tomorrow too but mines at 9. EC is looking like it will be Monday. Could be a busy day for us all!
Stangely I've had my most productive day in a long while today. I enjoyed the distraction but I'd rather have kept you guys company. 
Good luck to everyone for the next few days


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

looks like i'll just miss you, im hoping she says the same i have no more space left for any more bruises on my tummy lol 
cool well let me know how you all get on with scans tomorrow,
good luck
H x x


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Forgot to say - good luck for tomorrow monkey - we'll all be thinking of you   xx
Look forward to all our news tomorrow xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

HI All
Busy on here- what with the boredem at work.... lol

Charlie is still covered in a rash- which is red- the E45 seems to help a little but you can tell he finds it uncomfortable as he is starting to pull and rub at himself..... hopefully it will improve in the next day or so else I will take him back to the GP- good news is he is more interested in his feeds today... so must be on the mend.

Good luck with scans tomorrow.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Goodness, you've been busy! 

It is really great that so many of you are going through the treatment together, it makes it great to compare symptoms and all the things you need to do.  I'm sure all the scans will be good ones and that you get your collection dates.  How cool would it be to all be sat there in your slippers and dressing gowns having a chat!!

Helen, hope the kittens are ok.  It's awful when they have to spend times at the vets - I know after recently having my dog in on drips for 3 days.  Thankfully he is making great recovery now 

Monkey, keep us posted on the HPT.  The temps is a good clue, especially if you are late.  That's the reason why I tested this cycle, I was 18 dpo and no sign of AF showing up.  It would be great if you could get that miraculous BFP!!  Good luck!

Ells,   I remember when I was at work, I was constantly logged in with a window opened, it was great when there was someone else to chat to!  I was lucky in that I worked with DH and it was he who put me onto FF, so could hardly complain 

LAM, could you try a little calomine lotion to ease the itching?  Maybe also go to your pharmasist and ask about piriton for babies, not sure at what age you can use it, but it really helped when Myles had his rashes.  Hope he feels better soon!

Well, I've enjoyed a restful day following the excitement yesterday.    Being finished perfectly to DH cooking dinner   Better go, think it's nearly done!  What a treat


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey all helen i will be in my work stuff too black trousers etc i've got shoulder length dark hair if that helps too hehe v1 your app is half hour before mine i know what you mean about the orgalutron ladies i thought it was just me that found it itchy after i had done it 

EC should be monday or tuesday very very latest sue said yeah she is lovely honey they all ear there actually 

hopefully i'll see one of your lovely ladies tomorrow at clinic? xxxx

love and hugs sam xxxx

lam hope charlie feels better really soon more mite xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck for all your appointments tomorrow ladies.  It would be great if you were all in for EC on the same day !!!

Witters glad you are taking it easy and have enjoyed a restful day.

LAM, I know I have always been told to bath with a drop of lavendar oil in the bath as it helps reduce the inflamation and itching but again I dont know if its okay for babies.  i know that from 1years its okay but not sure about under.  Hope he gets better quickly.  

Had a busy evening, after a boring afternoon!  My nan has come home from hospital, still not right so cant believe they allowed her home.  My parents went up to collect her this morning to find that they had moved her, and they went up to the ward - G level - and the staff didnt know where she had gone   .  My mum found her sat in the corridor by the window in just a dressing gown - no nightie   .  To say we were not amused is an understatement  . My dad went back up at 7 to get her drugs - as shock horror they werent ready - and he had to wait over an hour and a half for them.  So the ward manager got both barrels   .  Its terrible, they really dont seem to care about the older people up there. It was the same with my grandad.  We will see what she is like tomorrow, she should sleep better being in her own bed and that should improve her mood.  She started to get a bit aggresive towards my mum and dad   .  Not good. But tomorrow is another day   .  Right!  Better get on with some house work.

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey ells hope your nana feels better don't start me on my soapbox they treated my grandad the same now respect or a care honey tomo is another say hope she feels better and hope your poor mum and dad get a little rest...

i'll let you know about my scan results xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Sam.


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

no probs hun xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Blimey it's great to see bow everyones been working really hard today even if it was on ff xx

sorry it's going to be pants personnels still not got
my Internet sorted it's driving me barney

ells really hope ya nan gets better soon glad she home but hospital can really be
pain

lam glad Charlie feeling better

witters  how maku feeling better

to socks fingers and l the other girls in tommorrow I am there
too at eight am blimey it looks like it's going tobe a ff session there I too am hopefully having
ec Friday won't it be strange if we all out god at least we can go through it together 

Big hugs to everyone and I just praying internt arrives before 2ww as I gonna go crazy

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

OOooooohhhhh, scans are going on as I type!  I hope to read lots of good news soon!!  Good luck and thinking of you!

I have a fun day ahead of me - poo picking!  What with the snow and frosty weather, it's made it all but impossible.  Time to see quite how much 'output' a pony can make!  Oh, the joys!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi ladies

had my scan today my follies are varying between 1.7 and 2.1 cms at the moment they were thinking of doing my EC on Friday but they are going to keep me on stims until friday to see if the smaller ones are going to catch up but my EC is scheduled for monday so nervous now but excited xxxx can't wait to see how you other lovely ladies have done? yeah wessex is turning into ff meeting place lol xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

That's great Fingers!  Believe me, slow and steady wins the race   (I suffered really badly with OHSS)  Roll on Monday then!  What transfer are you doing?  2/3 day or trying for blast?


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi witters they said they'll take them out and transfer two-3 days later whats blast hun?xxx yeh there nearly there and everything looks like its on the right track at least xxx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies
Can't keep up with all the posts, but wanted to wish all those stimming, growing follies, preparing for EC good luck!!
Welcome to the newbies - it's getting a very lively thread!
CJH
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah, that's a 3 day transfer   Blasts are when you wait 5 or 6 days, meaning you pick the stronger ones.  It does however mean that you are likely to loose some or even all along the way.  For reference, M&K were 3 day'ers, although frozen on day three and woken again on transfer morning with transfer in the afternoon.  Anyway, they were both only 'fair' quality and very fragmented.  One was a 4 cell, the other an 8 cell.  As you can see, both took, so what I'm saying is that try not to get worried about 'data', poor looking embies have just as much chance as text book embies


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

witters thank you honey i'm having a really rubbish day at work and your email has cheered me up even my weaker embies might just be that baby we want so badly xx

fingers crossed M & K are gorgeous honey hope me and my dh are as lucky as you xxxx

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Put it this way, the Wessex called me in the hospital just before I was taken to ICU pretty much pleading with us to have them transfered.  They said that they were too poor to be frozen and after all I had been through (I suffered pretty much all through the stimming stage) they wanted us to atleast have a chance.  We obviously declined, at this point, my health was the most important thing.  Reluctantly, no, very reluctantly, we convinced them to freeze them (my doctor got on the phone and told them I was in no fit state) and all the way through my FET, they were very negative saying 'don't get your hopes up' at every stage.  Drove us mad in the end, we were both lip syncing as they said it!!  Obviously M&K were very strong willed right from an early stage as they proved them wrong and here they are doing goodness knows what upstairs!  All I can suggest is to stay positive, really believe in every stage and that it is meant to be.  If your mind is happy, your body is happy which means that womb will be nice and welcoming to your potential twiins   I am living proof that it really can happen despite any odds...


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

witters you are a fantastic women you know that right thanks soo much I'm trying to keep positive I've suffered a bit through stims bad cramps etc but nothing i can't handle i hope that we get our success the same as you honey as this is only really my chance as i have to have an hysterectomy in the very near future as i have borderline ovarian tumors xx xx hay ho I've gotten over that and I'm focusing on my wee little embies growing and getting into nice comfy womb  hopefully xxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww, yes, I read your intro.  My sister had a similar experience, she had endometrial cancerous cells and needed her womb removed at 24 years old.  She has since had a full hysterectomy.  Sadly, she never had any children, but to my knowledge didn't try the IVF/surrogacy route.  They were trying adoption though.  They then had to move due to job relocation and had to start the process all over again.  They pretty much gave up in the end and are now concentrating on their carrers.  It always makes me sad when I think about it.  It made telling them about my pregnancies so much harder too.  She was great about it though and makes the most of being an Auntie     All my positive, sticky, growing, survival, snuggly vibes coming your way!  It will be a true blessing to you "when" this works   You are a strong woman and will get through this, hopefully with a very positive outcome overshadowing the sadness


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

Heyladies 
didn't see anyone at the clinic chantell was running late so ended seeing someone else and had to run off to work sorry if anyone was there and I blanked u thought I was going to be late. Egg collection is booked for Monday morning 9am so would be nice if we were all in recovery together. I seam to have 1 massive follie it was like an apple lol! But 6 or 8 around 14-15 so more bloody jabs then another scan friday morning. I swear my tummy hates me.
Hope everyone is ok, at work til 7 fun! 
Speak soon
Helen x x x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi helen

thats all good news hun i'm hopefully in monday too so we may just be in recovery together honey same here i was there at half 9 left around 10 all my follies are around 1.7 to 2.1 just need to get the smaller ones to catch up now back for a scan friday to check on them the EC monday so all systems are go it looks like to be honest xxx

love and hugs xxxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

That's brill news it would nice if we were there together and have a little cuppa we can be high on drugs together. Lol take care x x x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay!  Sounds like things are progressing well


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

one sock and fingers blimey it was really hectic at the clinic this
morning. I too looked around for
people and guess what my ec has been changed to Monday too blimey all three of us

witters you give us all hope. Dog poo not fun I filled up two big black bin bags and now have holes in the garden where dp took half the grass with him

hope everyone else ok here's to a speedy wkd for us all waiting for Monday xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

yay we'll all be in monday together then  can look after each other i must warn you of my needle phobia so you will definatly be able to spot me lol 

quick description (feels like i'm a dating site might i add lol) i've got shoulder length dark hair i'm short lol hmmmm and thats about it lol dh is tall with glasses thats it you should be able to spot us lol xxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

All good luck comes in three's   I think someone ought to warn them 

I managed to get the poo picked up.  I have just about kept up with the dog poo, it was the pony poo which had been ignored.  Just as I opened the car door to get out, the snow began to fall.  Thank goodness for thermal gloves, it was freezing!  I spent a good hour in the field and returned with a big wheelbarrow full.  He tricked me as all his usual spots weren't too bad, but in one corner, it was spot the mud!  Made it easier I guess not to have to stroll for miles finding it.  I am happy now that he can atleast spot some grass to eat again now


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Fingers wAT time were you in there today I was in there from bout eight till half past 

You won't miss me I am 6ft tall with blonde highligted hair with very bad routes lol I have another appointment on Friday wat times yours

witters sounds
like you have had a funafternoon


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

haha witters bless you xxx hehe we hope good luck comes in threes 

i was in from around 9.15 huni must have missed you xx

lol i've got dark hair with bad red roots until friday lol xxx i'm only 5'2 lol 

my appointment is at 9.30 on friday honey how about yours?

i'm off shopping now with mother in law lord give me strength lol be back later though i'm sure 

mwah all xxxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

My apointment is at that time too on Friday god how exciting mil can be a pain mine not too bad but she does sometimes interfere


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Actually I hope good luck comes in fours! My scan went well today too and I will be in for ec on Monday  
I can't believe we'll all be in at the same time!
I have a scan on Friday at 8.30. 
So pleased it went well for everyone today. Here's hoping our luck and our embies stick with us after next week  

xxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hs anyone heard from Monkey? How did you get on today with your hpt hun?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, definately, you have two - two's company there then   So pleased that all is looking good for Monday!!

Monkey, yes, how did it go?


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Actually been quite busy today for a change, had to go down to Poole to see a potential customer so managed to get home a bit earlier than usual.
Well I tested and got a bfn! I swear I saw a line but when i went to show it to dh who was still in bed it disappeared, I think I'm going crazy  still no sign of af either. I'm not sure what to do, do you think I shold phone the wessex and explain what's going on or should I just let nature take it's course and wait?

Helen,Sam,Caz.s,V1: Good luck to you all for Monday, how exciting being there together, I wonder if you'll all be in recovery together? sounds like it's going to be a busy morning!!

Witters: Sounds like you had a fun day!

Take care all
Julie
x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi monkey

wat a horrid trick yr body is playing on. If I was you I would maybe think bout calling the clinic how many days late are you it's so frustrating

wouldn't it be funny if we are
all I recovery together xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

it would be great if we were all in recovery together can't wait for monday now hope embies will grow a little bit more from now til friday though 
monkey thats rubbish maybe because your stressing about it ?? af hasn't arrived?
yay v1 your joining us at our recovery group lol 4 of us then xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I would test again with first morning urine and then call the clinic with your findings.  If you think you saw a line, there's still hope   Which tests are you using?  I got one of those digital ones which says both (not) Pregnant and how many weeks.  I'm presuming you are around 14 days past transfer?  You should get a reliable result from them if so.  Best of luck, I truly hope tomorrow brings you better news


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

how funny do we sound describing what we all look like. ive got a scan fri at 910 early doors, thats always nice when u dont have to get up for work!!!
im in early monday moring for EC i think is 9am, so im guessing a few of us will be in recovery together should be nice.

hopefully see some of you on friday, if not good luck everyone.
lots of hugs

Helen x x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Helen your a little
earlier than us on Friday but great you got yr apppintmnt for monday already I was in early today and people were arriving for ec at 8am I think some of us will be in recovery together

wouldn't it be great too if we were all succesful as well blimey it's
gotta work for us all xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

i know we could form our own mothers and baby group lol  

it would be amazing fingers crossed x x x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I like that

THe Wessex baby group

I can just see it now we all deserve it so much 

Ells how you doing Hun how's yr nan 

Xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Had a busier day at work today so no bordem!!!  I didnt get a chance to log in to FF which is most annoying   .  Trust work to get in the way.

All sounds brilliant for you guys.  It would be lovely if you were all recovering together.  I met a lady from FF's when having EC, she was lovely but I dont think she is with the Wessex anymore.  Monday will be a good day for all of you.  

Monkey   , as Witters said definitely test with first morning pee hunni.  I would also ring the Wessex and let them know whats happening - once you have retested.  I hope that it will be good news for you.

Caz, my nan is okayish.  She was being really hard work yesterday and started to get aggresive but today she was very sleepy. My mum said she has slept for most of the day and infact she thought that she probably would have slept all day if she had let her.  She got a bit upset as she had some flash backs to yesterday (she has early onset dementia) and was cross with herself because she said she behaved badly    .  We gave her lots of cuddles and had her laughing in the end.  It was a releif to see my parents looking relaxed and sounding happy.  

LAM, hows Charlie doing?

Witters, sounds like you had a fun filled day with poo   .  How is your furbaby doing?

CJH, how are you feeling hunni?  I am starting to get excited now waiting to hear if there has been any news!!   (I know its still a bit soon but ...     )

How is everyone else?

Nothing new to report from me, having acu on Friday after work - I will have to try and remember that I am not in bed at home     .

Sleep tight everyone.

Ells

PS I do like the sound of the Wessex baby group - I'll join


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hehe yeah wessex baby group yay sounds good hopefully it works for us all  my scan is at 9.30 friday and don't know for monday yet i assuming the same time i think i'll find out friday xxxxx
ells aw bless your nan hope shes ok x
i know dunno how to describe myself lol xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, glad your nan had a better day.  I read your post yesterday and thought I replied but couldn't have    It sounds like they treated her really disrespectively and what a mess up with the meds.  Don't they realise that you have her at home to take care of, not extra time off to spend in the hospital instead?  The early stages are horrid as they can't help themselves but soon realise how they have behaved   It can be very upsetting for all involved.  Wish her well from us and give her an extra cuddle from all at FF 

I love the Wessex baby group!!  I'd love lots of you to join me and Nervous (you still about?  ) we are not too far ahead of you.  Just think, if successful, you are all already 2 weeks pregnant!!  What an exciting thought 

CJH, how are you?  Gazing at your nursery with visions of your lively babies?  Soon will be a reality!! 

Nighty night all!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Witters

Swinging between fear, panic and hope! Some days despite being the size of a house I don't think I am pregnant  other days I can't beleive i am going to have two! Everyone keeps saying mostly negative stuff about twins (double the work, double the cost, effect on DS) but I'm trying to remember just how lucky I am to get pregnant - nothing about twins could be as bad as it has been at times with TTC. Mat leave starts a week on Monday!!!!

Hope you are feeling OK after your scare. Great news about Maku

CJH
X


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Cjh don't worry think double the love fun smiles giggles think positive yr ds will cope so don't worry he has a new brother and sister so he jas the best of both 

Morning to everyone else xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Witters    .  I will give her lots of extra cuddles   .

CJH, what do these people know   .  Honesty some people just dont have a clue, I think - and I think everyone here would agree - twins are just great   . No negativity here.  I bet your DS will love his new brother and sister as he gets 2 extra playmates!   I bet you cant wait to start your mat leave now.  

Caz how are you feeling today?  I bet you have some twinges?

Good morning everyone else, hope you are all well.  

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi all

Ells- Hope your Nan is doing better today.

CJH- don't worry about what others say- I can't go anywhere now without the "How do you cope?" "Have you got help? (answer no- only when DH is not at work) questions it drives me up the wall.... I have found getting into a routine and sticking to it has helped and yes it has resulted in me waking a sleeping baby to feed him- but it works for us and means I cn still get out and about..... Enjoy your maternity leave and the appending arrivial of the twins.

Witters- Should you be out picking up Horse poo and pushing a wheelbarrow- don't over do it hunni.

Good luck to all those with scans on Friday and EC on Monday.

Sofia, Birdey, Ems- How are you all?

Hello to everyone else.

Charlie's rash has spread down his legs but is fading on his torso... so hopefully over the worse of it now. Clemmie now smiles at everyone, Charlie is smiling more each day and Zac is still trying to work out how to get him mouth to make the smile shape- some of the expressions are so funny.

Hugs to you all

L


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi ells yeah lots of twinges it feel like af about to start and my trousers are so tight

any sign of af yet xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

morning ladies
wow you've all been busy this morning already hi witters, ells, caz, V1, lam, CJH
i'm getting a few cramps at the moment can't wait for scan tomorrow now to see whats going on now...... so excited yay wessex baby group think that sounds good xxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJH, I agree, don't listen to anyone, you will be fine and will just LOVE your twins!  Remember (and tell 'commenters') that it's not only double the work etc but double the love, smiles, joy, giggles, pride, all the wonderful things that happen.  We are doing the opposite of you, and I bet we both find our second baby/ies far easier than the first for different reasons.  I do think I will be lost without two and will have moments where I'm looking for the other   For me, twins are easier as they have someone else at the same stage as them to look at or as they get older, play with.  Nothing stronger than the bond they will have, even you will feel out of it at times.  I agree with LAM, definately find a routine, you all need to learn what will be happening next.  Do what is right for your family, not what everyone else 'recommends'.  We too woke one baby up if the other woke first.   I tandem breastfed as I personally found it easier that way, so needed them both awake   I also tried to build the routine around myself right from the start, even if others were around to help.  That way when I was on my own, it wasn't daunting.  When there were others, they would help look after me or do something around the house to help - amongst some cuddling time ofcourse   Above all, enjoy it!   Your DS will totally love it, he is at the right age to love helping you out.  Do try to involve him, it will make him feel special and important even though you are focussing on the new arrivals 

LAM, ahhh, I love those first gummy smiles!  I bet you do get loads of comments, I know I did.  I still get them now   Glad the rash is easing!  Thanks for your concern   I promise I am very careful and only do what I feel comfortable with - DH wouldn't let me do too much, I swear he has eyes that are stuck to me!!e

Caz, Fingers, hope the twinges and cramps settle   All good signs though.  Remember that you will feel bloated, your overies only usually produce one follie, not multiples like you are now   I had 25 eggs rtrieved, that's more than two years worth in one go!  No wonder we feel a bit different 

Monkey, hope you are ok...


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

oh my goodness i didn't realize you only produced one a month so i've got over a years worth no wonder i'm feeling crampy and bloated lol thanks witters xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Sounds like Charlie is on the road to recovery, which is great.  The smiles sound great, must be such lovely precious moments.  

Caz, I can remember the first time we had 21 eggs, I cant remember how many follies but I was really struggeling with things fitting. I remember the nurse telling us that my ovaries had gone from being walnut size to grapefruits   .  I did struggle with OHSS afterwards as well and was sooooo uncomfortable.  I now know what to look out for so know when to ring and what to drink - lots and lots of water as it helps flush the empty follies out and helps flush the drugs out too.  Not long now though. What time have you got to do your trigger shot?

Fingers, the cramps are a good sign.  Let us know what the scan shows tomorrow.

V, how are you feeling hun?

Witters, glad you are not doing too much.  I really love reading about your experiences with the twins, it must be very satisfying.  I hope that we will be as lucky as you.  

Good luck for all the scans tomorrow.  Sounds like there will be a lot of Easter Chickies about!!!

Have a good day ladies.

Ells

PS Its not a bored day today   , have quite a bit on so will pop on when I can!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
its so busy on here hope everyone is doing well.
as lond as bloods ok the et for us will be wed next week so doing all nice tabs and injections at mo. its tough but trying to keep as positive as poss. 
hope evryone ok 
kirst x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah will do honey bit busy today a girl i have been having issues with at work has handed her notice in so there is a nice atmosphere in here today xxx

kirst good luck honey xx
glad charlie is getting better hun thats a relief 

yeah i'll let you know scan results it feels like i'm carrying grapefruits round i can tell you and the little twinges and crapms but its all worth it thank goodness xxxxxxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Oooh, the Wessex baby club - could almost be the subject of a book or film - I like it!
I can sympathise entirely with the cramps and twinges. I am soooooo uncomfortable. I cannot wait for ec just to deflate a little. I ahd ohss last time too and am nervous of it happening again. I'm drinking water like it's going out of fashion.  
Ells - hope your nan is ok today  
CJH - ignore everyone else and just keep reminding yourself how fantastic it is that you're having not just one miracle baby but two - we can't wait for news of their births 
To everyone with impending ec and et - relax, drink lots of water and think positive thoughts     
Over and out from me for the afternoon - I'm pretty usy at work today


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Wish I was really busy in work it's been a really poopy week

howong is eeryine taking off for 2ww I am only taking a week from Monday and then I still workin from home at least I getting paid

I just can't wait to get this wkd over and done with

hope everyone else not having a bad as day me xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Kirst, good to hear from you hunni.  Sounds like all systems go for next week.  Have they given you any other drugs for this go sweetie?

Fingers glad the atmostphere is better in the office now.  Hopefully when this person goes it will be better all the time.  I hate atmospheres.  It can make this soooo stressful.

V1, not long to go sweetie and hopefully you will be back to normal comfort!  It is bloomin hard to move about.  I can remember it was so much worse after EC but I was a bit green back then, so at least now I wouldnt be afraid to take paracetamol etc.  Hope work isnt too bad.

Caz, I thought my week was going to be bad but its picked up a bit.  I have a few juicy cases to deal with so at least they should keep me entertained.  

Monkey, how are you doing hun?

I have just had a very naughty lunch   - cheesy chips, they were really nice - yum yum.  I am going to balance them out with an apple and orange this afternoon though  .  My DH is going out again tonight so I am going to be on my own again   so probably go and see my nan.  

Right better get my letters started!!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oooh, Kirst, so happy to hear from you!  Best of luck next week - the the many weeks beyond...  

V, keep up those fluids, milk and high protein diet   I remember feeling so uncomfortable.  If you think it's not 'right' please call the clinic.  I suffered really badly with OHSS and would not wish it on anyone.  I remember that bloated, hard tummy which a good burp and fart doesn't sort out!   

Ells, so, what do you do?   It's sounds very interesting!  Yum, cheesy chips!  I haven't had them in ages!!

Fingers, yay for the 'trouble' to be on her way!!

Just had the planning officer round taking pictures.  Should be decision day today but they are backlogged because of the snow, so won't be until next week now  We just need to know...


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies,

Thanks so much for your support, It's so nice to hear so many people supporting each other, I think I may start to get addicted to this site  

I'm not even going to mention the usual subject today, I'm not even thinking about it, I'm starting to bore myself now.
Hope you are all doing well and growing loads of nice eggies! Good luck to you all for your scans tomorrow. 

Feel quite ill today,I woke up with the worst headache ever, I've taken 4 paracetamols and it's still not going, but at least it's Friday for me today. I don't work friday's so thursday is always friday for me  

I've got accupunture after work and then Im going to play poker with the boys and take theire money!!!

Julie
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Monkey   Hope the headache goes away...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Monkey - I hope its not going to involve strip poker   !!  I hope the headache goes away hunni.

Witters, I work in HR, I head up the dept but I also look after H&S, Payroll and training my title is Head of Personnel Services but I think general dogs body would probably be more accurate   .  It is a very busy job but I do get days when I just cant be bothered   .  I have a lot of men to look after and a team of 7 so it has its interesting moments.  We are in the process of getting our new offices sorted out too which is great and I am looking forward to having a bigger space and room to move.  We are even getting our own toilets and kitchen   . The exicting life I lead at work   .  The cheesy chips were very nice by the way!!
Planing... nightmare, we are still waiting to get our approved but cant do anything until we have wasted another £900 on this stupid bat survey and that cant be done until May   .  I would love to be able to get things started by September before the weather gets really wet and cold and we get lots of hold ups.  We would love to get a couple of room finished in time for Christmas if we could - kitchen, lounge, our bedroom which hopefully shouldnt be too hard to achieve.  What are your plans? How much bigger are you going?

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ells cheesy chrips great idea might just have that fir tea yum
planning can be night are hope it moves quickly for both you and witters

decided to leave work early today couldn't be bihered I have mynephew with me this Argo he plaing the wii so that keeps him quiet he acually asked me today how you make babies I was like ummmm think you better ask your mum as knave to do things differntly

he was like oh your baby thing I them had to explain my tummy was broken and I have to get doctors to help me. He was then like I want you to have one but twins would be good. 

He is adorable and kids are so matter of fact no rubbish with then

how's everyone else day been I have finally
picked up the new Internet box today so should hopefully have it by tonight xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Caz, sounds like you had an interesting time with your Nephew   How old is he?  It's such a hard subjest as to what you tell them and how much.  M&K are very inquisitive about it all and I try to be honest with them.  I hope I have the right balance!  Yay for the internet *hopefully*  I bet it's driving you crazy!  I must admit to smiling reading your posts as I distinguish what some of the letters should be  :x

Ells, sounds like a fun job!  Any job involving people is difficult   DH is looking into moving offices too due to car parking where he currently is.  They need atleast 11 but due to ongoing parking issues, the landlords have knuckled down and issued parking permits.  His unit is allowed 4   It's so annoying as it really will be an upheavel to move, especially alongside our planning and packing up at home.  This also means breaking it to members of staff that they will likely have further to travel - won't go down to well I'm sure, but atleast they will be able to park their car when they get there!

We are planning a pretty big yet basic extension.  There are a few exhisting 'tag on's' which need knocking down and starting all over.  We then plan to extend 6m out the back and where it was a flat roof, continue the pitched roofline and extend into there too.  This should basically change it from a 3 bed, 2 bath, dining, lounge, kitchen bungelow into a 5 bed, 3 bath, lounge, kitchen/diner bungelow with majority of the rooms being larger due to a different layout.  We desperately need the extra space!  We have a rediculously long garden, so it won't even notice   I hope you get your bat situation sorted.  So difficult as they are protected right?  Will you try to move them on or how will it work?


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey girls yeah hopefully it'll be better when shes gone honey so my week at work has been rubbish this week tbh anyone around tomorrow morning my scans at 9.30

can't wait for ec i can understand where your coming from ladies need to wear my trousers again lol at least for a little while hopefully not long lol

xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Witters I agree my bit clumsey fingers are awful on this phone and I read it back after and I like wat the hell

fingers I will be there tomorrow morning

at the mo I am trying to connect this ruddy box and I about to break it myself it's just not happeninh arghhhhh

ok will keep at it hopefully will get it done soon xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Caz, I hope you get it sorted out.  Its a real pain when they dont go as planned.  They are meant to be easy apparently but I have never ever found it easy to sort out.  Good luck hun.

Witters, sounds similar to what we want to do expect we will have a seperate dinning room and will be 4 bed 3 bath.  If they find bats again then we will have to get a licence to move them and put up bat boxes.  I am hoping that they have gone and we are just left with a roost.  We will still have to have the survey done but it makes things a lot easier on the planning front.  This will be the third time that we have had to submit the plans, which is really annoying but things happen for a reason so hopefully everything will be 3rd time lucky         .  I hope that you get to hear next week.

Fingers hopefully you will be able to buy maternity wear soon!!

Evening everyone else.

Ells


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey ladies 

sorry my i phone wouldnt let me post today for some reason, i think its saying ive been on here too much lol
i look like ive eaten 3 roast diners which is always nice, i sleep on my tummy and ive found it really hard the last 2 nights and my boobs feel like ive fallen from a great height right onto them, 
im off work for a week now so feet up and day time tv, great, 
scan tomorrow 910 so hopefully see some of you will def say hi tomorrow.
fingers crossed for everyone
H x x x x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ladies, just wanted to say good luck for all the scans tomorrow.  

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah I am back blimey it feels wierd typing again

One sock tell me bout it phones can be a nightmare hopefully see you there tommorrow for a scan blimey monday isnt too far away

Witters nephew is seven so sweet he calls this ifv lark my baby thing when i got my first bfn i picked him up from school and he said your baby thing didnt did it auntie ca i was like no babes and he just came up and gave me the biggest hug and then ran off and started playing again. I really dont remember asking questions about babies when i was that young

Fingers hows you will see you too tommorrow

ells thanks hun you wll not be far behind not long now for af hows your nan today 

by the ways name is caroline or guess what caz to my mates xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Caz, welcome back to the world wide web and normal typing hun!

My nan is okay, a bit subdued, but hasnt spent the whole day sleeping.  So small steps are good steps.  

As for AF, still at least 2 days away, I havent had my usual achey hips and low back or that dragging feeling so I will be lucky if it decides to play ball but hey you never know!

Witters I hope your DH doesnt have too many probs finding a new premises and that the employees dont whinge too much.

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey all just checking in to say I'm off for a bath as I feel really crampy roll on tomo good luck to everyone one more day at work thank goodness worst week ever :-( can't wait for Monday to get ec done I've taken all week of next week so odds on I'll be in here all day lol kitties are in the house feeling sorry for themselves :-( aw bless what time you in tomo caz?ells hope ur nan feels better honey lam hope Charlie is feeling better take care guys xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Best of luck to everyone having scans tomorrow!  Will be thinking of you all!

Fingers, how are the kittens?  Were they both able to get done?  Kisses to them both!

Nighty night all


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

There fine thanks honey yeah they were just feeling sorry for themselves there curled up on my bed with me now bless anywho i'm off to bed nighty night all chat tommo love a cuddles xxxxxx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi ladies
Thanks for all the support - you are right the twins will be great!

LAM - I can imagine the comments you get, people just don't seem to see the positives very easily. So lovely to hear about the smiles.

Good luck to all who are having scans this morning. Hope you have lots of big follies - let us know the news!

CJH x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJH, you need to sort your ticker out  to get this:










You will need to change your 







]http://lbdm.lilypie.com/YgMe.png" width="200" height="80" border="0" alt="Lilypie Pregnancy tickers" />[/URL]
to:
http://lbdm.lilypie.com/YgMe.png[//img]

(only have one "/" at the end instead of two...)


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi, quick one from me. Just had my scan and they have decided to delay my ec until tues because only half the follicles are at the right size. The other half are very slightly behind so if we wait another day we'll be much more likely to get more on the day. Sounds sensible but means I'll have one more agonising day to wait in the dreaded 2ww! Still, good things come to those who wait. 
They're also worried about my oestrogen levels which are a bit high. I had Ohss last time and I Soooo don't want to go through it again. So they've given me a different trigger injection to help. Fingers crossed. 
How did everyone else get on today? Sorry I won't be with you all on Monday xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

V, sorry about the delay  but atleast it does sound like they are trying to do the best for YOU.  This is your treatment after all and they obviously are there to help you.  It's great that they are looking into the OHSS and altering your treatment in aid of avoiding it.  I admire you for going through treatment again after experiencing it.  I would never do it again as it really frightened me...  

All the best for Tuesday!!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

V1- have a restful weekend... glad scan went ok.. and treatment is being tailored to your needs.

Ells- hope your nan continues to improve and that AF turns up soon/ or not for you 

Charlie's rash has all but gone now- yeah  We bought the boys a jumperoo.... its so funny because even on the setting for the smallest baby they can't touch the floor to bounce themselves- off to search for someone with a yellow pages to go under their feet- threw mine out as tend to use the internet.

Hope all the scans go well today.

L


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning everyone

lam great news Charlie rash has gone I always look for there pics when I come to Wessex but they are not up yet

v1 sounds like they are looking after you I never saw you today I got there when yr appointment was 

Fingers how did you get on

cj yeah yr ticker has gone strange bet your looking forward to starting yr maternity leave next week

ells how's you today 

Monkey how you feelig still no af yet 

Well I am sat I the reception waiting for my appointment they are running late hopefully won't be long

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

V1 - Sounds like they have everything under control an bit frustrating but all for good reason hunni.  I hope that you wont be too uncomfortable over the weekend   .  Do you have to have another scan on Monday or are they just going to do EC Tuesday regardless?  

LAM, fab news on Charlies rash   .  The jumperoo sounds good, I'm like you we dont keep our yellow pages either.  I hope you can find a suitable booster!  

Witters, how are you feeling hun?  I hope that everything is okay with you after your fender bender.

CJH, I bet you cant wait to start your Mat leave.  I really am excited for you!!!  

My nan is getting back to normal, which means grumpy but the change is that she is greatful that everyone is looking after her and not telling us all that she wants to leave this earth, so that is an improvement to before.  

Still no sign of AF, I keep thinking I am getting my normal aches and pains but dont know if is because I need this AF to start.  It would be great if it didnt and I wouldnt have to go through tx again but I would say that is highly unlikely!  Still miracles do happen.    It should be arriving Saturday/Sunday if its sticking to 28 CD's!  I am not worried at the moment.    Having acu this afternoon at 5pm, I am hoping that Qing will be able to do something that will help me sleep better.  Not sleeping well at the moment, feel restless but also been really hot!  Its annoying me a bit now but if the temp drops next week weatherwise I might feel better.  

How has everyone else got on with scans today?  

Have a good day everyone. 

Ells


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning ladies,

Hope every one is well, just a quick note so say AF has finally arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Phoned the clinic this morning and I have to go in at 11:30 for my scan.

Will come back on later for everyones updates.

Julie
x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

At least you are not in limbo any more Monkey.  Hope the scan goes well hunni.

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Monkey that great news bet you never been so
happy to see af

well I have eight good follies and one
maybe so it's getting better I knew today would be a good day

I def have ec Monday gotta be there at nine the. Ec 9.30 et is going to be Thursday at1.30 I have never had it late

god this is so exciting I know I shouldn't get my hopes up but I am

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Monkey, I must have got confused, this AF is a good thing right?  You were testing the last few days for a natural BFP rather than following treatment right?  Makes sense now...    Yay for AF!!!

There's too much going on right now for my brain to cope!!

Ells, glad your Nan is improving.  Did you get to see her last night?

Caz, I hope you got in and had good results!  Just seen your update, that's great news!  I say get your hopes up!  You have every reason to at this point.  This journey has too many down points, I say soak up the good ones and get those positive whatever they are called buzzing around your body all the time you can!!  Woohooo!

LAM, yay for the disappearence of the rash!  We had a Jumperoo too and it was great.  Very bulky to store though.  I agree, the lowest setting isn't really that low is it?  Could you get a folded up quilt or something if you don't find a yellow pages?  We don't keep them either   Yell is so much easier!

Still waiting on the school acceptance decision.  Nerve wracking stuff!  We did risk just putting one choice down - and out of catchment too!!  Our own fault I guess.  

Off to keep busy whilst I wait!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Yey for Caz, thats brilliant news hun     .  All systems go for Monday.  Are they going to try for blasts or are you sticking to a d3 ET?

Witters, I didnt get round to see Nan yesterday, I will pop in for a very quick cupper this evening but we are going up to our friends for dinner and its about an hours trip so wont be able to stay long.  I might offer to nanny sit tomorrow so that my parents can go out for a bit and have a breather. Good luck with the school decision, hope it will be good news for you.


Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm sure your parents will love that tomorrow.  Sometimes a little time out from such an intense situation really helps (intense due to the worry etc).  Have a lovely evening!!

Urgh, it feels like I'm stuck to this laptop!  If only they indicated what time emails are usually sent out!  

It's a mufty day at school today to donate money to the Haiti Appeal.  I tried to explain to M&K that they weren't wearing school uniform and taking money in to school to help the people in another Country who have lost their homes.  They asked why? (their favourite saying at the moment  ) and I explained that the ground was naughty and big cracks happened, knocking down their homes.  Bless them, all the way to school they were asking if they will see the big cracks!  I then explained that to see them you will need to go on an aeroplane or go with people who are delivering food by hellicopter, but I don't think the school will be taking them.  Oh, no!  They replied gigling.  Hopefully they won't give their teacher too much of a hard time !


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,,
Well I'm back from my scan and treatment has been delayed, I have 2 cysts on one of my ovaries, this would now explain why af was late. To say I feel gutted is an understatement, but I held it together and managed to get to the car before i had a  
I'm ok now and I truly believe everything happens for a reason, what that reason is I don't know and probably never will, so I'm going to put my feet up this afternoon and open a bottle of wine and chill 

Caz: Good news for you, good luck for monday, just think this time next week you good be pregnant! 
Ells: Glad your nan is feeling better and I hope af arrives for you soon.
V1: sorry to hear about the ec but at least you know your'e getting the right treatment, good luck for tuesday.
Witters: Yes I was hoping for a natural bfp before treatment, sometimes I don't explain myself very well. Good luck for your school decision.
Sam: How did your scan go? 

Julie
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, sorry to hear you have some cysts Julie   Are they going to see if they will go on their own or will they look to treat them in some way?  I hope you won't have to wait too much longer


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

morning ladies

sorry to hear that julie, have u given u any idea what wappens how or how long the delay will be

good news from other scans this morning

sue did my scan this morning ive not met her yet she was lovely she is doing my egg collection monday morning so glad i got to meet her.
i have 8 big ones and 7 maybes, but they are all pretty much on one side so im pretty bloated but on one side so i look like a bit of a freak lol !!!!
so only one more injection thank god,

so anyone else still goin in on monday??

H x x


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

they said they will do another scan next month, if I still have them if they are big enough they will drain them otherwise they will change my treatment to long protocol which means I will have to down reg. I think (and hope) it's just a one off as it's never been noticed before and I m never late for af, she said it's very common. fx for next month.

onesock: glad your scan went well, looks like your'e a little uneven at the moment  good luck for monday.

Well I have just had a nice glass of wine (1st drink sine christmas) and hubby is going to try and get home early, maybe a takeaway and more wine for us.

Julie
x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Aww sorry Julie that it was bad news today but better that you wait   . Have they said if they are going to scan you again?  Enjoy your boozy afternoon, sounds like a good chill out afternoon plan.  

Onesock, good news hunni.  I have a very funny image in my head now!!   .  Sue is lovely, we had her and Jacqui Tukey last time and they were just soooooo good.  Very reassuring and explained everything very well.  You'll be in good hads on Monday.  Not long to wait now.

Witters, any news from the school?

How did our other ladies get on today?

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Socks, that's great news!  I bet you feel weird all lopsided - maybe you should have called yourself twosocks 

No news from the school yet.  Typical HCC, their computers are down or atleast having 'technical difficulties'   I was assured we should receive an email today, but not getting my hopes up...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats not helpful Witters   if they said they will let you know today they should at the very least tell you that there is a delay!

Well.... looks like AF may be rearing her ugly head.  My hips back are aching and I have a 'show' so hopefully it will be full flow tomorrow.  I will keep you posted.  I had a flutter of excitment for a moment!!

Ells


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your support. I'm ok with Tuesday - there are far worse outcomes - I just keep reminding myself that it only takes one egg to be successful  

Ells - boo to the witch - she's not welcome  Hope you have a nice day with your nan tomorrow.

Monkey - really sorry to hear you've got cysts - what a pain - hope you're ok   

Onesock - Made me laugh thinking about the image of you being lopsided   Glad it went well today - rest well over the weekend xx

Witters - watching the HCC website must be like watching paint dry - hope you get some news soon 

LAM - glad Charlie is all better. Hope you managed to find some suitable support for your jumperoo - sounds fun!

Caz - great news about your scan today and yes you shoudl allow yourself to get excited - a positive mind can work wonders

Fingerscrossed - how did you get on today? Trust you are all still set for Monday  xx

2 hours and counting to the weekend - I'm off all next week either on sick leave for the ec or working from home - cannot wait!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

V1 they are looking after you I have had mine put of was wednesday  then friday now Monday. This cycle is totally different I just praying the end is

onesock yep I there wit you on Monday wat time you going in

ells your parents really will appreciate the break so try and have fun 

Monkey can't believe thy found cysts I am devastated for you I do t think I would have held it together

witters any news from the school yet

I have my nephew again this eve which I love and inhave the in laws round for dinner so I am doing the quickest clean up ever but had to pop on here quick

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey all sorry i couldn't get on all day nightmare week yay thank god its over
well scan went well all eggs have grown to size in for 8.30 on monday yay they said everything looked good and i was really calm lol....
v1 shame your not with us on monday but it'll be fine better to be careful huni xx
monkey thats great your af arrived sorry about the cysts i had one this cycle but they said it was doing not harm but they would drain it when i go for my ec on monday

caz we'll be in reovery together then honey i was there at 9 today if anyone was about lol name tags me thinks lol
witters honey hows your day been
glad charlie is feeling better lam
and ells so glad your nan is feeling better darling xxxx
kitties are ok just moody with me lol
love and hugs guys xxxxxxxx


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi girlies

Can I please join you?

DH and I saw Sue on Wednesday, and we are due to start an antagonist cycle in March.

It will be our first nhs cycle, still cant believe we got funding!

Hope you are all well.

BW

Ani


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

ani hi honey of course you can everyone is welcome i am currently doing an antagonist cycle our consultant is also sue but we have been seeing jaqui recently we have nhs funding for this cycle only xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome Ani!

Fingers, yay!  Enjoy your weekend - hopefully it will be your last one as 'an individual'   Caz, Socks, V, you too!

Well, we have just got in from ballet.  It's taken over two hours to get home!  The M27 was closed and I was sandwhiched 

DH did call me however - to say that he finally got 'the' email - they are both accepted!!  We are very relieved.  We took a risk in applying for just one (out of catchment) school and on last speaking with the Head after submission closing date, he indicated they were over subscribed, hense the tension all day   
So relieved!


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Congratulations Witters!     
Welcome Ani - this is a great and much needed source of support


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

yay witters thats good then honey bet you are relieved, yeah i'm just going to chill out now got a week off and hopefully it will be my last weekend solo  hope anyway just had a bath as i know i can't have them soon eased my crampys though xxxxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

night night all xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

sorry this gotta be quick post but has anyone else had his symptom. I constantly need to go the toilet. I feel like I need to go and only going for ten seconds. It doesn't hurt but is just feels like I constantly need to wee I been three times so far this hour it's driving me barmy

has anyone else ever had this

hope your all ok xx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yes hunny, you're not alone. I guess it's because there's not much room now with all those follicles. Frustrating as hell though!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

yeh i know totally where your coming from annoying xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks girls I feel better I never had thisast time it just proves all cycles are different I been asleep
all afternoon feel like poop tummy is really crampy and so so tired I am really. Looking forward to getting these eggs out on Monday and a drug free day tommorrow 

Xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey caz what time you got to have your trigger babe? same here i'm so sleepy and crampy like a really bad af but all worth it how many eggs you got in total xxx

as we speak i am on the sofa in my dressing gown curled up xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Trigger at 930 tonight wat bout you

I on sofa too at the mo I make waynetta slob look attractive at the mo got leggings olds tshirt and sorry to say no bra as my boobs are lust killing me and this is before the trigger 

Keep saying it's gonna be worth it in the end xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

trigger at 8.30 tonight hang in there babe we've got a drug free day tomorrow babes dunno how we're going to feel though??

my boobs are killing too its all going to be worth it ....xxxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hear hear! I'm on the sofa too dozing. Sooo tired, very sore bbs and very bloated. I've got a stinking cold now too on top of everything else. I have one more day to wait than you - very jealous of you having your eggs out on Monday. Remember to drink lots of water girls.  
Relax and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

It will be worth it in the end we just have to keep telling ourselves that at the mo

v1 it's so frustrating to have to wait especially when you know we are
going down on Monday I know wat I felt like they moved mine twice

well in now really settle on the sofa I got the duvet and gonna eat rubbish

dh got bad toothache and moaning like an old woman i knownit kills but he jot doing anyhing bout it

men are just little boys who have got bigger that's my moto xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

haha caz bless him i think that too

ah V1 thats rubbish honey hope it goes soon yeah just one more day though not too long babe

i'm going to snuggle down and get a take away i think dh has just got home xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Fingers how was the takeaway only ten minutes till trigger. I have just had a look
at it and it seems so simple we had to mix the one last time i getting a little nervous

how's you feeln given up on today and
just decided to watch tele in Bed xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey i've ordered dinner finally lol had injection its easy which one u had honey? ovitelle (trigger) and orgalutron is the one i've been having with gonal-f i've given up now been watching come dine with me and its made me starving hurry up dinner lol what time you got to get to clinic monday??xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah I on the same drugs as you I gotta be at clinic at nine for
ec at half past. I told dp that we gotta
leave early as Monday morning traffics into southampton is a nightmare

are you local its normally only a twenty minute dive for
me xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

we live in andover so it takes around 40 mins so we have to leave really early got to be there at 8 as ec is at 8.30 huni 

you done your trigger how u feeling?xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

All done and dusted now

Have dome the trigger and I feeling like bring it on let's
just get this thing over and done win and let me k ow if or
how
many eggs I got 

How's you feeling I would leave extra early
from Andover I hate being late so I would probably
leave bout 6.45

we are having ICsi as well we didn't need it last
time as the count has now dropped
a little and chantelle
was like you might aswell as nhs are paying for it

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

what icsi hun??

yeah same here i just feel like bring it on too lol

fingers crossed it all goes well now xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

It's like sperm washing. It's good if you got problems with the sperm we have low
count for this sample strange but we didn't for the last one

how was the takeaway xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

oh right my dh's count is really good lucky how strange babe

it was sooo yummy babe felt like treating myself ate and drank so well lately though xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah it was a shock that it dropped fro
51 mill to only 13mill 

I been really goof on food till today when I completely ruined it with a macdonald and then a bag of haribo sweets

oh well I say we deserve it


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i bet honey

yeah me to i had disney princes spagettic and toast for lunch lol then take away just but yeah your so right all these needles constant loo breaks and cramps we so deserve it ( all worth it) lol xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Couldn't agree more

I now can't sleep I am so tired but not sleepy. If you know wAt I mean

tv is pants tonight no decent movies might have to switch the laptop on and do some work

hmmm maybe not x xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

I've just got in bed with a hottie so tired but can't sleep messaging fom my I phone lol too right tv is rubbish tonight how many channels and there is nothing on read up on ICsi think that's what we're having injecting sperm into egg she said so dunno lol xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

You girlies have been soo busy!!!

Witters great news on the school.  I bet thats a weight off your mind hunni. 

Anneken, welcome to the thread hunni.  This is a fab thread, any questions you have just ask and I am sure someone will be along to answer them.  Good luck for your next tx hun.

V1, Fingers, Caz, good luck for EC's.  Sounds like your follies are growing nicely.  Keep up with the water, even though you feel like there's no more room.  Its good to go to the loo, you need to keep flushing your follies with water, it will help them go down after EC.    Dont be afraid to take paracetamol after EC and if you feel blocked up, I was told to take lactulose (by Sue) to help.  Caz and Fingers enjoy your drug free day today.  V, only 2 days left!

How is everyone else?

Kirst, how are you doing hunney?  

Gem, hope you are okay sweetie, havent heard from you.

Monkey, how was your boozy afternoon?

LAM, hope Charlies rash has now all cleared up.  Did you manage to find a yellow pages?

PoD, how are you doing sweetie?  Hows that bump looking?

NN, hope you are okay, havent heard from you really hope everything is okay.

Sofia, pop back sometime hun and let us know how you are hunni?  Did you every investigate the immune stuff?

CJH, how are you doing hun?  Where are we on the countdown?  Is it 6 weeks now?

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I have missed anyone out  .

Well AF really did arrive yesterday with full force!  Quig (acu) said she would add an extra needle to get the flow going well - boy did it work.  I couldnt believe it, I would have normally not started properly until Sunday so the little needle did the trick!  So I have left a message on the clinic's answerphone, hopefully they will phone Monday!

I am sat here watching friends, and cant believe that its the episode where Monica and Chandler get their fertility tests back   .  The good news is that in the end they have twins   .  

Right better get myself in the shower.  

BTW, nan isnt so good, spent all evening crying because she though my parents had left her on her own all day - they only went out at 2pm ad then got back at 5.30.  She wouldnt listen to anything I was trying to tell her.  She wouldnt talk to anyone all evening, my mum went to check on her at about 10pm and she had woken up and had forgotten everything that had happened and was quite happy.   .  It so hard seeing her like that, I just cant see her getting any better.  Still today is a new day!

Right, hope everyone has a lovely Sunday and enjoy the day!

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning all

ells sorry to here bout your nan it's horrid watching them decline my nan went through the same thing. Great news on the af arrive quig really does work here
magic

v1 wat time your trigger tonight and then you got a drug free day tomorrow 

Fingers less them 24 hours To go blimey I getting nervous dunno bout you

witters great news on the school oh and how's maku doing back to his
mischievous self

anneken welcome great to seemyou on here we have spoken before do you have your appointmmet through yet are you just waiting for af

Cjh you really are on the countdown how long are they letting you go for

well no drugs for me today thank god I am tired dp was up all night with toothache so that meant I couldn't sleep eiher men pains in the you know wat. 

Gonna have another lazy day today I am the mo trying to persuade dp to go food shopping but he doesn't want to I don't blame him but we need to not going to make it till the end of the week

have great Sunday everyone xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

No I didn't find a yellow pages but using a couple of blankets on top of each other as Witters suggested- works a treat.

Good luck ladies for Tomorrow- enjoy your lazy days today.

L


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is having a nice relaxing weekend.

Caz and Sam: I want to wish you the best of luck for tomorrow and hope you get lots of good quality eggies, enjoy your drug free day.
Ani: Welcome to the thread everyone is so supportive on here.
Ells: Sorry you nan isn't so good,try to keep positive. Glad af arrived and you can get an appointment for your scan soon.

Hope everyone else is ok, I'm having a pj day today, dh is preparing dinner and gonna snuggle up and watch a film this afternoon.
(no wine this afernoon though managed to drink a bottle on friday)!
Julie
x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Julie well deserved hun glad you enjoyed your wine and enjoy your pj day


LAM hows charlies rash has it gone now

I still trying to persuade DP to go shopping not having much joy dont blame him I really dont want to either but we gotta eat

xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Charlie's rash has all but disappeared- but it has left his skin really rough- feels like he wants exfoliting..... 
Drama last night as DH nipped Clemmie's skin when cutting his nails- it bled for ages- ended up phoning local minor injuries for advice- hold for 20 mins- did the trick- didn't seem that bothered by it except he couln'h move his arm whilst we held it.

L


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Good afternoon all, just got back fom my friends had a big roast so yummy
caz I'm so nervous too honey but we'll be ok what are you taking with you tomo? Takeaway was lovely and I had a great nights sleep thank goodness when I finally dropped to sleep
lam thank goodness charlies rash has gone bet your relieved
ells hope your nan feels better my nan is the same and it is so sad to see :-(
v1 not too long to wait drug free day tomo for you darlin
monkey how you feeling enjoy your pj day hun
witters how's u hun?
Xxxxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey caz 

sorry for the delay been decorating today FUN!!!!!
i have to be there at 830 monday and i think the EC is 9 so, going my the triggers u guys have been chatting about we are all around the same time,
r u guys nervous, i am!!! just want to get it out the way, but it was lovely to wake up this morning and not having to stick needles in me, got afew films saved up on sky plus for tomorrow afternoon and fully stocked on painkillers.

omg here we go!!!!!!
Helen x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

One sock I too have loads sky plus I just gonna chill
all day tommorrow and the rest of the week. I am so nervous as well I just pray they get good eggs and the phonecall on tues says they all fertilized

finger I fancied a roast today too but dp didn't so we eventually
made it to tesco and just had dinner i was starved 

Well it's ec day tommorrow and so nervous I really wish I could
fast forward three weeks and it will be all over or hopefully not I am so impatient


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Helen,

Just wanted to wish you the best of luck for tomorrow, hope they gets lots of good quality eggs, hope your'e enjoying your drug
free day.

Julie
x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hwgw Helen I know exsactly how u feel Hun xxxxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Caz that's so men my roast as lovely bless my best friend looking after me I kno ijust was a b fp now trying to keep calm but I am do scared now xxxxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry for any spelling mistakes lol as we speak u am in bed messaging from my phone  xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I can tell as it looks like some of my posts lol

iPhone are great wasn't sure if to get one but glad I did 

I am counting down the time now 14 hours for you till ec arghhhhhh 15 for me blimey I don't remember feeling like this as I think I must have been looking through rose tinted glasses. But mow I know wat a bfn feelslike I scared to death xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

i know what u mean def hoping for good eggs and then waiting for that phone call tue. the last couple of weeks have flown by so im hoping the next 3 do aswell, 
so many what ifs.
might see u tomorrow if not good luck

H x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Good luck to you both for tommorrow hope we all get great phonecalls for Tuesday. Hopefully see you both there tommorrow you are both in a little ahead of me so dunno.

I will try and get on here later but if its anything like last time I just cam home and went straight to bed and crashed which I plan to do again tommorrow

Hope we all get at least a half decent night sleep

If I dont get on tommorrow good luck for Tues V1

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Good luck for tomo girls Helen what time you in Hun I feel the day before starting senior school I'm so nevous I just want good eggs then a b fp bot so much to ask huh lol I know what u mean it has just flown by just hope it's all worth it guys xxxx


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Can't believe how quickly this board is moving - think I last replied on Page 7!! Sorry for no personals (I think I'm a bit behind) but I hope it's all going well with treatment, pregnancies etc.
I'll have to try and keep up to date more often.
Still no period for me, getting very bored now. thinking of calling the Wessex tomorrow for a bit of advice.
Went for accupunture with Qing on Friday. Such good stories on here I thought I'd give it another go.
Again sorry for no personals.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Good luck to all of you ec girlies for tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you and hoping they collect lots of lovely eggies xxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks v1 we'll be thinking about you on tuesday honey drug free day for you tomo  hi misty how late are you? xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Misty I agree it does sometimes get hard to keep
up wit this thread

how late are you quig is great I saw her last year while I was having a fet

so how's you all feeling I
am so so nervous I don't think I
will be able to
sleep tonight xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

me either caz i am so nervous i think i'll be up so early as well tomorrow feeling scared it felt so far away when we started now it here and the drugs are all done i've never wanted anything to work so bad calm keep calm lol xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Blimey this is driving me barmy I can't sleep just keep thinking just want to switch off

why cant I see into the future


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Just popping on to say good luck with EC tomorrow. Hope it goes well for you all. 

Watch out for the reclining chairs though - after EC my in hazzy state, I forgot to put the footrest down and me and the chair fell over as i was heading for the loo. Luckily i had dressing gown on or it wouldn't have been pretty 


xxCJH


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks hun sure it will be great for us all

you made me smile with the reclining chair xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

cos we're not mystic meg honey thats why lol i know how u feel brain won't switch off xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck ladies for tomorrow and Tuesday.  Hope it all goes well for you.  Come on eggies           .

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hehe thanks ells xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks ells

my head is spinning I am so nervous good luck everyone for tues and today 

Xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow!  I can feel the tension!  Wishing you the very best for collection today and you tomorrow V!  I'm sure you will all be fine.  Please rest up and don't worry about getting on here to update us.  We will look forward to your news when you are feeling up to it.


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi 
Best of luck for the EC today and tomorrow. 
As for me I'm currently on Day 55!!!! I've done a PT every week for about 3 weeks - all negative so I don't know what's happening.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies,


V1: Just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow, hope your'e enjoying your drug free day.

Hope Sam,helen & caz are recovering nicely.
Mistyvine: i know what your'e going through my af was late last week only by 7 days, it must be driving you crazy.
Hope everyone else is ok.

Julie
x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies just wanted to wish you well for today will be thinking of you x

ells - hope you ok honey?

well we have bloods tom and if levels ok then the big thaw then et wed so so so scared. we have 3 embies in freezer so hoping they nice and strong for us as this is our last shot.

kirst x


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

afternoon ladies

just got back from EC it was lovely there was 3 of us all in recovery together from here, made it a bit easier and the time flew by, i got 13 eggs cant beleive it so so happy, they thought we only get 6 so im on cloud nine, and feel pretty good still a bit drunk and not in any pain as long i stay pretty still,
hope u guys arent suffering too much,

take it easy and chill 
Helen x x x


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Helen - that's fantastic!     Rest up well today - must have been lovely to have each other there for support xx
Hope it went really well for everyone else today too     

Kirst - really god luck this week for your fet     

Mistyvine -hope yiou get an answer soon to put you out of your misery    

Cjh, Ells, Witters - hope you all had a good weekend 

Thanks everyone for your good luck wishes for tomorrow  
I took today off work and thought I'd have a chilled day - well i didn't wake up til 12, I can't believe it, I haven't done that for years - how lazy!   

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

thanks for all your goog wishes

just got home and we got 6 eggs. I a little dissapointed but let's just pray they all fertilse

ikeep saying it's quality to thunk about

gonna crash out now and get to bed for a couple of hours 

It's was great seeingyou both today 

Hugs for everyone xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay!  All sounds great about the collections today 

Caz, I agree, quality more important than quantity.  I had 25 eggs but only 3 embies.  Hopefully yours are all strong enough to fertilise   Nervewracking 24 hours until you find out the most important news.  Just focus on that you have all done everything you possibly could, so need a pat on your back right now 

Rest up and enjoy some DVD's, Sky+ , rubbish daytime TV or sleep


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Well done ladies, sounds like there has been a bumper crop!

Caz, hunni, with the antagonist you are not supposed to produce too many eggs so I think you did well - we only managed 4 and only 2 were a mature so you have done really well.  

Onesock, make sure you sit nice and still hun!!  I hope that you are not too sore, dont forget you can use a hotwater bottle to help.  

Misty, have you rung the clinic?  I would they may be able to give you something to help bring AF along.

Kirsty hun, keep sending positive vibes to the clinic hunni.  Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you hun.  Have they given you any asprin to take for this go?

Fingers, hunni hope you are okay and not too sore. 

V, ohhhh a lazy day sounds perfect - especially as its Monday!!  Enjoy your drug free day.  Good luck for tomorrow.

Monkey, how are you doing hunni?

LAM, hope that you and the boys are all well and that there is no sign of any rash on Charlie now.  Any news from Meridian?

Wiiters, how are you sweetie?

AFM, well spoke to the clinic this morning and we have our set up appointment on 11th Feb.  It was originally the 1st but then they said that was too early   I would have liked to have been able to have my plan to take up to the immune doc in London but never mind.  I got a bit worried as they had me on the wrong protocol but then spoke to Lorraine who put it right.  She mentioned provera which I never had before so thats a new one for me - anyone had this before?
I had my last lot of Humira injections for my crohns and the immune side of things today - they let me do them myself by my word ouch     the second one hurt and still a bit stingy now. I've had the same side effects as last time but a little stronger I think, dont know if its my imagination or not but at least I know they will only last a few days.  
I dont know if I am excited or scared about this next go, sometimes its worse when you kno what you have to go through!  

Have a good aftermoon ladies.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, yes, I had provera during my down regging cycle.  It's also the medication they can offer if AF doesn't arrive, so pretty commonly used.  It's basically a simulation of progesterone hormone   Glad you had the final shot, sorry it hurt 

We're all ok.  Been swimming this morning.  M&K are really coming on well now.  They are working lengths rather than widths which is great as they really need to swim in order to make it to the other end!  We are working on their arms at the moment.  They have grasped the whole leg kicking and breathing side of things, just need to incorpotate the arm strength now.  You forget quite how much is involved (especially if you are like me and keep your head well and truly out of the water!)

Maku is doing so well.  To think we were on the edge of loosing him.  He is gaining his appitite back which is great as no need to syringe feed any longer.  He is a star at taking all his tablets throughout the day too.  It is great to see him playing and chasing a ball or his tail 

About to see PeJe again in a bit.  He too has the vet due out later this week (I should take out shares!) to check his zarcoid treatment has worked.  He is so wooly it is hard to tell, so likely will need a mild sedation.  I just hope that they have gone, otherwise it's another course of treatment for the poor little fella.

I also have a midwife appointment this week, time is sure whizzing by!  I just don't know if we will be ready for this baby, they house needs a good clear out and then hopefully the buildingwork needs to be completed too.  Nothing like a bit of pressure 

Sorry to hear our nan had a bad day   DH's nan had the same thing and it was so hard to see her like it.  As if it's a completely different person.  Have you tried talking about the good old days?  Often they remember things from years ago but get frustrated from the recent memory day to day stuff...

I had better go, M&K are on their computer.  They have such an eye for it.  Yesterday, they managed to go to the CBeebies site and find iPlayer to watch chuggington!  They were veru happy, and even DH and I struggled to find where they linked it from!  Luckily DH has locked it all down to 'their' things, so no worries, but it amazes me how natural it is to them.  Their mouse control is unbelievable!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Blimey thay are whizzy on the internet to have been able to find cBeebies.  Great news on the swimming, sounds like they are pretty good there too.  

Good news on Maku too, it is nice to see them getting back to normal.  Our cat - Ziggy is a real pain at the moment, he has gotten into this habit of scratching at the front door at 5am, but he has found out that he can jump at the handle and also if he scratches at the moulding on the door its louder   .  Of course our bedroom is right by the front door so we can hear it very clearly!!! I cant wait to be able to get a bedroom back upstairs again!

Is the provera a tablet or injection?  I'm surprised as I was expecting to be back on buseralin.  I should get a call from Health care at home tomorrow to sort out the delivery of my drugs - I cant believe we are here already!

With my nan we do talk about the old days but lately, she just gets so upset that we cant even do that.  It is very difficult and especially hard on my parents are they are facing it 24/7 .  

I really hope that you get the building work sorted out and that you have no problems with your plans.  You are right when you say nothing like a bit of pressure - I am hoping that we will have that pressure to get the hosue finished in time for our baby/ies   .

My boss is out today and tomorrow - so having an easy day.  Seeing one of our guys this evening at 6pm so hopefully will be able to get home for 6.30pm.  DH is playing footie at a ridiculous hour 9.20pm   silly silly time!  

Enjoy your afternoon.

Hope everyone else is doing okay.

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Afternoon ladies

ells it's great when the boss is out feels like there no one wathing your back great news the drugs are
arriving I always think that when you have those it
starts to feel real. How's your nan today

witter sounds like m and k have been having loads of it's so
important for children to learn to swim. So glad maku better is peje the bourse sorry can't remember. Blimey can't believe how far you are. You will all bre ready by he time babes arrives

well as for me you can really tell the drugs have worn off I have taken some codydramol hopefully feel better in an hour or two


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

anyone got any spare pethedine?? would love some more about now.
lol  
Helen


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Helen couldn't agree more has dh left now hope he can make
it back for thurs xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, you poor things   I hope it eases soon for you both.  Remember, if you are at all concerned, please call the out of hours doctor...

Provera is pill form.  If I remember rightly, I took that then moved onto Buserylin.  

Just heard we've had another objection to our planning   These reasons too are silly.  Mainly about the front line being out, even though ours was the original building who 'set' the line!!  Regardless, we are extending out the back so I don't understand where all these front comments are coming from.  What's even more annoying is that we delivered letters along with a set of plans prior to submission and asked them to come approach us if they are not happy about any of it.  Too 'stab you behind your back' to even appreciate that.  Gotta love thy neighbour?  Yeah right, works both ways!!     We just hope our planning officer is sympathetic...


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

yeah he left about 4 my neighbour has taken over bless her, not sure about thurs depends on train times fingers crossed x x x 

random personal Q are u bleeding

H x x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters    we have had similar probs with ours, we were not allowed a dorma window over the garage even though that would even out the look of the bungalow   .  Our neighbours objected and stated that our extensions would result in a loss of light in their hall way .... the hallway is in the middle of the house and the only light it gets is from the front door - our extention is too the back and the other side of the house next to the other neighbour.  I think some people do it just because   .  We also have th added problme that our local parish and village council can object and they have each time we have submitted our plans    .  I am sure you will be fine, if it wasnt for our bats we would be finishing up our extention now as they were going to pass the plans!  

With the provera, does that mean that you have to d'reg for longer?  I hope not as I have to make sure I tie in some of my immune tx at 2 weeks into stimming    and have had to provisionally book as the doctor will only see 1 patient every fortnight and there is a long long long waiting list.  I wish I had a  to sort all this out.

Caz and Helen - hot water bottles should help and some paracetamol, a hot bath might be good too.  I hope that it doesnt last too much longer.  Dont forget to keep drinking lots of water too    

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah I was bleeding but now it's turned brown it wasn't a lot but it's died down. Are you then it's not too heavy I hope if ya worried call the clinic a little is normal
so don't worry. Sounds like you got a good neighbour and let's just pray trains are being good xx

neighbours can be a nightmare I got a strange one next door withintwo hours of moving in he was swearing like a trooper saying we can't park outside our house and there was no double yellow lines he off his rocker. Lol


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, here is my IVF de-reg chart (X = Buserylin, P = Provera, FS = Menopur, E = Estrogen, m = Metformin, T = embryo transfer, H = HCG trigger, R = egg retrieval oh, and C = clomid - wrongly told to continue with it) Hopefully this will give you a guide to timings 








Followed by my fresh cycle:









then my FET de-reg:








Followed by my FET twin pregnancy chart:


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Caz & Helen: Well done for today, sounds like things went well, just remember it's quality not quantity.
Good luck for your phone call tomorrow, let us know how you get on.
Has anyone heard from Sam?
Witters: Sorry to hear about the planning, some people have nothing better to do with their time,they have to try to make life uncomfortable for others. Hope you get it sorted soon.
Julie
x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Witters   .  Looks like if anything it will make it longer by a day or two then, so thats okay. 

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

V1 how you feeling have you taken yr trigger yet

monkey we saw Sam today she said she as ok bet she will be back tommorrow

Helen how you feeling my tummey is
killing me. Made me laugh today when iwas
Reading the pamplet and it said no intercourse and I was like seriously would anyone want to with these pains inyour tummey

xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies, do you mind if I join you?  

We had tx at Wessex 2 years ago and were blessed with our gorgeous son James. I have just booked today for my Day 19 appointment on February 10th, as we have decided to go again. This time I'm doing the antaganist protocol, my AMH is low 4.4 and just hoping that we get a couple of eggs. Last time we got 2 eggs and got pg, so fingers crossed there are still enough there. 

will read back to try and work out what stage everyone is at, looking forward to chatting

Bev x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi and welcome Bev!

It may take some time to catch up with everyone as we have been very chatty lately   There are several currently undergoing treatment (egg collection today/tomorrow) and some due to start in the not too distant future.

Congratulations on your son James!  I hope you are able to get a sibling for him 

A quick intro about me - we went through IVF in 2005.  I developed severe OHSS and so transfer was cancelled and we went on to have a successful FET. M&K were born in May 2006 (10 weeks early)  We have recently discovered a natural BFP, so are overjoyed and always appreciate how lucky we really are


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

V just wanted to send you good luckfor tomorrow     .

Bev, welcome to the thread.  I am sure you will get to know everyone soon.  We are about to start our 3rd fresh icsi cycle, still waiting for our elusive BFP, but I since our last failed attempt I have found out I have a range of immune issues which are being treated as we speak so this is our go and this is the one that will work.  Plus its our free go so that has to be a good omen     .  

Caz, fingers, onesock hope you girlies get some nice juicy embies over night.  I wonder what lurve songs they will play in the lab tonight, some Barry White and Stevie Wonder maybe   - I am sure that your DHs' swimmers have their sat navs programmed correctly     .

Misty, did you manage to get in touch with the clinic about your AF? 

Witters, I dont think I will have too many probs, I am just surprised that they are giving me provera, as my cycle always seems to be okay, might be a day early or a day late but generally on time.  I might get a better idea of whats what when I get my drugs.  Not too long to wait until our set up appointment.  Have you got another scan coming up?  When is Peje's vet visit?  I hope it goes well.

Right best get ready for bed, sleep well everyone.

Ells


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone for my good lucks   We're about to set off for ec. I'll let you know how I get on.
I have everything crossed for everyone waiting for embryo news today    

Bev - hi and welcome - you'll find this a great source of support as you progress through your treatment - good luck  

Ells - how's your nan getting on? Hope your mum and dad are getting some rest  

Witters - hope your vet appointment goes well - you must be keeping them in business!  

I'll be back! xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning everyone

v1 good luck today you will be fine tell le us know hoe you get in later if yor up to it 

ells you jus. Made me laugh as dp grandad was actually calleed Barry White and it's a joke in our house

bev welcome this is a great thread lots of lovely ladies who give treat advice. I just had ec yesterday so I am waiting for the news today to see howmany fertilized

well had really poopy sleep last night was so uncomfortable evenwjth taken the meds. 

How's you both feelin today. Better go an try get up again xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck V!!!  Thinking of you!

Caz, fingers, onesock, best of luck with your results today!  To be honest, I think this wait is even harder than the two weeks ^huigme^

Ells, I have my next scan at the beginning of March.  I do have the MW today though where she should hopefully listen to the heartbeat.  Always a lovely sound   Vets is tomorrow...  Don't worry or read anything into the provera, remember, de-regging is all about taking your body over hormonewise, so to them, it is just a different way and there is no difference between a textbook cycle and a really wonky one 

M&K had fun up the farm yesterday, they were running about the field quite happily, then found the mud swamp by the gate.  Yep, Myles fell over followed by Keilidh.  They were absolutely covered!  I had to peel muddy layers off them to put them in the car then ofcourse they were 'really freezing!' as my little drama queen described.  Good job I come prepared with lots of blankets just incase!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi ladies
ells that's great you back starting tx again u feeling ok about it? The privets is fine just seven tabs and they work it into ure cycle so no extra down reg. I'm gonna be taking steroids asprin and heprin from tom so gonna rattle but if it helps I really don't mind. We r on boat on way over now for blood test and I'm so nervous

hope everyone else is doing well

kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kirst, best of luck!!  Hopefully all the extra meds will get you pregnant and help you hold your healthy baby in your arms


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Good luck ladies waiting to find out about embryos today... good luck V1 on EC.
Birdey- hope bloods and everything go well- it has to be your turn this time.

Welcome Bev.

Well I thought Charlie's rash had gone- but getting him changed for bed last night it has come back- poor little chap- he is too little for piriton....

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww, poor boy   What has the doctor said?  Definately try some calomine lotion if it is itchy.

How is Clemmies finger? I am so lucky in that I have never clipped skin as well as nail.  My brother did to his baby girl though.  It sure does bleed!  It should heal quickly though.  When clipping, try to angle the clippers down, that way you sould avoid a reaccurance


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey ladies just a quick post from me just got back into the land of the living lol
i passed out twice yesterday just from the drugs though i feel fine now.
yesterday they told me they collected 11 eggs which i was pleased with but they called this morning and they got 12!! and out of that 8 have fertilized dh has just called me...
caz, helen how you feeling guys?? have you had your calls?
hey ells you got an appointment hun thats good xxxx
yeah misty i'd call the clinic huni
lovely to meet you caz and helen made time fly xxxxxx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

Good luck for EC today V1.
fingerscrossed - fantastic results! 

Hope you all hear some fab news about fertilistation today - Caz & onesock. Like Witters I found this time the worst - waiting for the phone call with the results.   

LAM - hope Charlies rash soon settles down. It's horrible when they are uncomfortable 

Welcome Bev - this thread is full of good advice and support.

Kirst - good luck with the blood test. It is definitely your turn now 

Witters - mud yuck! It's amazing how it gets everywhere! I have a clean freak son who would be most upset about the though of mud on his trousers, let alone a mud bath!!

Ells hope you are doing OK.

Hi to everyone else !

cjh xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Sammy that's great 8 embies brilliant bet your really happy. 

Helen any news from you yet

I still waiting keep checking to see if phone workig ok lol

lam poor charlie is he bothered by it 

Xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hehe thanks caz honey was really cool to meet you finally i'm on the sofa in my pj's at the min how you feeling?

awww bless you i was woken up by the phone lol dh said there was 12 in the end 8 fertilized they are 1 cell already today dunno if thats good

it will ring huni just relax xxx
helen any news?xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Fingers, yes, that's great!!  Well done to you and DH!!

Helen, Caz, best of luck with your calls, I hope they don't keep you waiting too long 

CJH, yeah, they love playing in mud, but weren't too chuffed when they fell over.  Their gloves were thick with it, coats plasters and boots filled!  Even the boots had to go in the washing machine in the end as that was the only way of saving them!  Soon got clean, dry and warm though   They say they won't play in it again as they didn't like it - I will have to remind them of that next time I'm sure 

Good MW appointment, all fine, baby is 150 beats per minutes which is great   I went on to Blooming Marvlous in Winchester as it is closing down.  I got 2 trousers, 1 shorts, 1 dress and a top all for £20!  That's normally per item so I was well chuffed.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters - great bargains and even greater news on the heart beat.  I imagine it wont be long before you start to feel the baby move about.  

Fingers, fab embies hunni, sounds very good.  Are you booked in for a day 3 ET?

CJH, I am fine thanks hunni.  How are you doing?

Caz and onesock, dont panic about your phone calls I am sure they will ring soon.  

Kirst, sounds like they have you on good treatment plan - I am going to have the steriods, heparin and aspirin too this time - hope that its not too cold on the boat!  Good luck for tomorrow.

Thank you for the info on the provera ladies, silly to panic when I dont know whats what yet - funny how you get used to just injecting.  Lorraine told me to bring the provera with me for our set up so I assume I will have a scan and then I can take a tablet.  Still no point in speculating until I have my meeting!!!

Come on embies grow grow grow!

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Well had the phone call 

Out of the six four were mature the other two were
immature

out of those four three fertilized. They are both one cell. Which is wat they should be. They are them goinG to put he best two back

I am a litte dissapointed that they all never but it really only does
take one xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

caz, helen hope its good news let us know xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Caz, 3 is good hunni - we only had 2 - 3 is a magic number too!!!     You have 3 good little ones growing in the lab.  Keep sending them positive vibes to keep dividing.  

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Caz, please don't feel disheartened by your triplets!  I too had 'triplets' but that was out of 25 eggs.  I totally understand your deflation, but stay positive for the three you do have   That's not bad odds really, 50% right?  On a natural cycle, 'good odds' are 25% of fertilization, plus they say to allow up to a year.  I personally think you, DH and your now EMBIES have done great!!


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Caz & sam: well done on your embies, you must be so pleased. When is et?

Bev: Welcome to the thread. I'm just waiting for my next af and then I will be starting antagonist cycle.
Hopefully should be in about 3 weeks.

Witters: Glad your mw appointment went well, must be amazing to hear the heart beat. 

Ells & Caz: I also go for accupunture at Hill lane, have you been giving any tablets to take to improve the quality of the eggs? I was a bit worried because I was told I need to take 24 a day  , I thought this seemed quite a lot but I have been taken them, thought they couldn't do any harm?

I'm a bit bored today, got so much work to do just can't be bothered. DH is away tonight and i hate being on my own. I'll be working till about 9:00 so not too bad just hate going home to an empty house, the cat will just have to keep my company.

Julie
x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats on the embryos- good vibes your way for them to keep dividing.

Charlie is not really bothered by the rash- I haven't taken him back to the doctors- i think it could be eczema.... my sister uffered with it badly when she was little- its different from the bumpy hot rash he had last week.... he scratches at it if he is undressed.... I am using Aveeno on it as the E45 looked to be making it worse.... hopefully it will clear up else I will take him back to see the GP.

Witters- good news on the scan, not on the mud.... good bargins from Bloomin Marvelous too- well done.

Take care all

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Monkey, 24 per day?!!!!  Wowzers!  I think you will rattle too!  It will be interesting to see if they help   I'm with you on the hubby working late thing.  Mine has had a meeting in Birminham and is now on his way to another in Newcastle.  Not sure what time he will be in, but it won't be early.  He left before 6am this morning too!

LAM, yes, my two suffer with eczema, Keilidh quite badly.  This time of the year appears to be worse too, so it is likely to be what Charlies rash is.  I get Diprobase on prescription for them and it is really good.  I also get diprobath which works wonders too.  Both much better than your bog standard E45 or other over the counter cream.  They also have varying strengths of steroid cream for flair ups too.  Takes getting used to but their's are pretty much under control now.  I would definately see if you can see your GP and drop in those key names   Although I'm sure it's much easier said than done to get them all ready and out on a doctors visit.  How are you regarding getting out and about?  Do you manage it or just avoid it if you can?  Come the nicer weather, it will be easier


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Monkey, I havent been given any tablets but my immune doc told me not to take anything, I guess with everything I have been making and will be making for the immune stuff it will probably react with it.  Quig has never mentioned them either.  I am in again at 1.30 on Friday.  I must admit I am finding it a little more painful this time round - only on certain points - my legs and feet and my hands - and when she puts the ones on my cronhs points.  Havent fallen asleep again yet though - there was too much going on yesterday!!

LAM, poor Charlie.  I have eczema and some of my friends babies have had it too - I have always been told to put a drop of lavender oil into the bath - it really does work.  I am pretty sure that you can put a drop in the bath for babies too, but not 100%.  It may help though.  

Helen, hope you are doing okay.  

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Monkey blimey you ate going to be rattling. I too tool some tablets from quig I was takeing four three rims a day. But gave up when I started tx as didn't want them interFeremwith the other drugs

ells witters thanks for the words if incouragemrnt I keep saying to myself it only takes one

lam at least Charlie not bothered by the rash and e45 cream is great

sammy how you feeling my tummy feels realy twingy. I say thurs can't come soo enough

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i know caz i keep thinking of our little embies in the clinic yeah it takes one honey just one keep positive xx
my tummy feels twingey too i've taken some tablets that they gave me from the clinic they seem to have helped now
just going to chill out i'm watching rubbish tv honey 
witters you told me ages ago about hotties i've forgot seive head or what lol can i use them nowxxxx
what time you in on thurs caz darlin?xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, you can use them now.  Right up until you get your embies back, then you should stop 

I hope the pain and twinges ease   Remember, keep up with the fluids, this is the most important part, you must flush out those follies   Roll on Thursday!!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks witters thats good to know thank you yeah i'm drinking water like its going out of fashion xxxxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

caz you heard from helenxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I been asleep all afternoon feeling like rubbish. I feel better now

witter thanks Hun i have been drinking loads hunk that's why maybe feelin a little better oh and the two hours I been asleep

sammy no getting a little worried bout her hope she okay. 

Helen if yr around Hun hope yr ok xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah me to caz bit worried helen if your around give us a shout xxxx

i'm just nervous now roll on thursday what time u there hun i've just been vegging on sofa can't sleep xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Really hope she didn't have a bad phone call from the clinic. She mitt be feeling like us and just vetting out in bed. 

I am in at 1330 on Thursday. Can't believe it's not till the afternoon. Last time it was the morning I bet the morning gonna go slow. Wat time you in xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i'm in at 13.10 huni so we'll catch each other probably now we know what each other look like lol xxxx

yeah hope she's just vegging huni xxxxx


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
Wow I'm so behind again. 
Good Luck with the ET's this week ladies. And V1 hope your EC went well today. 
Ells: Hope you are doing ok. 
As for me I'm still waiting for this damn period which doesn't seem to want to rear it's ugly head. I spoke to the clinic yesterday and they said they could give me Provera. However I need to have my FSH done this cycle so would that be a true reading as it's not a real period?
It's just so annoying because I need to have this period and then the next one I can start treatment. I really thought I'd be starting treatment at the end of Feb - I think that's a no now.  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

v1 give us a shout when yur back in the land of the living still no af misty?
xxxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

sorry for the delay ladies

been rough as today, i was pretty good yesterday but i think the pethedine lulled me into a false sense and once that wore off good god, i was up ALL night in so so so much pain thought i was going to have to call an ambulance. then started to bleed this morning and still couldnt walk, so went into clinic for a scan to check if i had excess fluid or blood but all seemed ok, so got some voltorol which let me sleep a few hours this afternoon. and now im feelin fairly good.

good news everyone, really pleased for u. just wanted to say again how lovely was havin u guys in the recovery room yesterday,
we got 9 to fertilise cant beleive, nearly fainted after that call.

Bev.... welcome, this site is amazing, im 29 and my AMH was 6 and they thought id only get about 6 and we got 13 so dont loose hope, the human body is a wierd thing!!!


Helenx x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey helen darlin

phew you've got in touch my tummy is painful too but not feeling to bad painkillers seem to work ok for me can't sleep though

yay i got 8 honey back on thurs what times your appointment? was really good to be in recovery with you and caz i was so drugged though lol yeah pethadine made me feel nothing but i passed out twice last night dh was so freaked out bless him xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Misty,

I dont think the provera would affect the FSH reading.  The clinic know that you have to have the test done so I would imagine that they wouldnt recommend the provera if it would affect it   .  Maybe give them another call hun, I am sure they will be able to put your mind at rest hun.

V1, how are you doing huni?   Hope it all went well today.

Kirst, hope everything went okay with the BT's today.  

Onesock,   glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better hun.  It is very painful, I have suffered with both our last fresh cycles.  Keep up your water, it will help, even though your stomach will probably feel like it cant fit anymore in!

Caz and fingers, hope that you are both still taking it easy and that you will not be feeling so sore tomorrow.  Caz - you never know you may be closer to 1400 hours for ET (keeping your 14's going).  

Witters I hope that you havent had any more fun in the mud today hun.  At least it has been dry with just a few snowflakes!!

LAM, really hope that you can get Charlie sorted out. 

Hope everyone else is okay.

Ells


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

i know we were all forgetting our words but it was funny.

congrats on your results another hurdle down, bless my neighbour she put me to bed last night got me up and cooked me lunch and diner and took me to the clinic to be check over, i think a nice bunch of flowers and a bottle of wine are in order.
im in thursday at 12.50 i think we are all similar times, im sure we talked about it yesterday but we are all alittle foggy!!!! lol  

H x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah stumbling over our words was really funny bless us bet we looked so amusing  
i'm in at 1.10 we're 20 mins apart so might just catch one another i am so nervous it seemed miles away when we started scans now thursday has come round and we'll have our embies back how many you having put back?xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Helen blimey hope yr ok now. I been passing a lot of old brown blood but it's stopped now. I don't remember feeling this bad last time. Great amount of eggs for amh level my amh is 5.1 so you did brilliant. Probable won't see you tommorrow shame I agree think we all were quite foggy  

Ells really good point hope so. 14 is still coming up everywhere for me would be good hopefully good omen 

Sammy yeah we will probably see each other tomorrow

misty god it's so frustrating waitig for af hope it arrive quickly xx

v1 how you feeling how ya vet in today

Helen sammy I know what ou mean I think hose drugs lulled us into a false sense of pain yesterday. I am so glad in a way we got an extra time for body to recover. Just think our babies
will all be due at the same time as it's gonna work for use all

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hehe caz you have just put the biggest smile on my face yeah they will have a good feeling about you two bit nervous about me but thats me forever the the pesamist lol

yeah i'll prob just catch you both hehe yeah i passed a bit of brown bood yesterday but nothing to write home about whats amh dh took the phonecall this morning he's prob missed something lol

phew glad we're all ok though xxxxx mwah girlies xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Helen, well done!  Sorry you have been feeling poorly   glad you got checked out and even happier all looked ok...

Misty, the provera shouldn't interfere with the testing.  I would check to make sure though   Generally, if your AF doesn't appear naturally, it is likely that you have yet to ovulate.  These cycles can last a long time as there is no official cut off.   Leading up to ovulation, the hormone esterogen is dominant, then following ovulation, progesterone takes over.  It is the progesterone which prepares your womb to carry a pregnancy.  If no implantation takes place, then after 10-18 days, you will bleed - AF as the progesterone drops and then estrogen takes over once again.  This progesterone period is called your Lutial phase which tends to be a similar time for each individuals cycle whereas the pre-ovulation stage can vary in length dramatically.  It is these hormones which allow ladies to chart to gain information as to how their cycle is going.  Even if you do ovulate regularly, you can get an odd annovulatory one thrown in, especially if you are stressed (such as waiting on treatment to start).   The provera will be taken in pill form for 7 days to trick your body into thinking you have ovulated.  Your temps will rise and a number of days following your last tablet, AF will begin.  This bleed will be the same as if you do or do not ovulate naturally.  Atleast that's my thinking anyway


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

witters your a little fountain of knowledge you know that lol any tips for us now?xxxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

dont worry amh was a blood test i had a couple of months ago, its like the fsh but more detailed, it says what ur egg reserve is like, normal is 15-28 mine was 6 so its just saying i dont have as many eggs left as the someone as the same age as me, hence i dont have as much time to play with so went straight to ivf, it also means not as many of my follies would have eggs in them, i can safely say after the results yesterday its not always the case lol 
so u can let the other half off 

H x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Evening everyone

witters you really are a great sorce of knowledge

well I have just done my first gestone injection and god Id forgotten how much it hurt. I can't believe I have to do it to myslf in a couple of weeks when I away from home on a course I can do it in my leg but think I gonna be screaming

v1 had you crashed out hope
yr ok. 

How's evryone else I am just bout to take my last lot of tablets I need a decent nights sleep tonight then it's back to normal paracetamol but hopefully the pain will be ok tommorrow

just thought do the clinic give
you a call tommorrow to say how yr embies are
doing xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i'm on pesseries huni so dunno what the injection is, is it the same thing? i don't think they do huni they didn't say they did hun 

xxxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Gestone is used if you started bleeding before otd. I did last time so they put on gestone you have to inject into the muscle tissue on yr bum and it bloomin hurts

dp has to do It for me it's impossible
to do it yourself

how you feeling xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

just come back from my mother in laws she cooked tonight which was nice i've just rested all day taken pain killers and the pain relief clinic gave me still in a bit of pain don't know how i'm going to sleep tonight huni xxx

otd? oh right you got the pesseries as well?xxxxx how you feeling?xxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Well what a day! short post from me in between naps  
ec went well this morning and they collected 6 eggs. 6 is good but it was from almost 20 follicles so not sure what happened to the others? Anyway, our mantra is it only takes one so 6 is good for me. Fingers crossed for some embies tomorrow. 
I'm really sore today but I don't know if I feel quite as bad as I did last time with the ohss. Will see how it improves tomorrow.
My afternoon took a bit of a funny turn though...I went to the loo for the first time since I got back and thought I felt a bit dizzy but thought i'd be ok because i was sat down! Well I fainted and must been there for a while because I woke up wedged between the toilet, the wall and the very hot radiator. That would almost be funny   if it didn't hurt so much...I've got really bad burns on my bottom and thigh from the radiator and have had to go to the doctors this afternoon and have it all dressed. You couldn't make this up!   Hope it at least raises a smile for you   
Glad you all had god embie results today. Helen - hope you're feeling better now.
Speak again tomorrow 
Vicky xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey Vicky glad your not feeling to bad hun i did exsactly the same thing fainted between the loo and the radiator luckly dh was there to catch me so it wasn't too bad bless you xx

anywho i'm just going to chill out now hope you don't feel too bad tonight 

take care caz , helen xxxxx
night x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Gosh you guys can chat    

Thank you for all the welcomes, I will try to remember everyone but forgive me if I miss anyone out.

Caz, Helen, fingers and Vicky, well done on your EC and good luck for ET     

Vicky poor you with the burns    

Witters great that you got a natural bfp, 

Our internet is playing up but hopefully DH is getting it sorted, not sure how I will cope without it   

Hi to everyone  
Bev x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

oooh V   , really hope your not too sore. I hope the burns are not too bad hunni.     .  You'll have to make sure you tell your little ones what happened!!!  well done on 6 eggies, hoping that the lab of lurve works its magic over night for some nice juicy embies.

On the gestone, I will be on this and the lovely pessaries for this go.  I am having it as I need the extra hormone support, my levels drop off too quickly so I need some extra help.  Caz, you are right they do hurt.  Luckily, I have asked the nurse at work if she would do them for me.  DH did them last time which was okay but he was really nervous as he didnt want to hurt me.  I am sure if there had been a comedy fro IVF we would have been there!!  Just a tip... I was told that it helps to wiggle you toes for the whole injection process, helps keeps things relaxed and not so tense!!

The clinic will not phone you tomorrow about your little embies , so no news is good news   .

Ladies, look after yourselves, really hope that you all feel better in the morning - no more fainting fits!!! 

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

V1 omg sounds like you have had a nightmare really hope th burns aren't too painful. 6 eggs well done Hun the same as me. 

Ells are having pesseries as well I not might have to ask about that. Donthey do an xtra test

bev yep we do chat it has got quite busy one here

well just taken the tablets and hopefully will crash out soon


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

V, OMGoodness!  You poor thing!  I know a little warmth is good for pain relief, but not that much!   I hope that they look worse than they really are and heal quickly.  Well done on the 6 eggs!  More often than not you do get empty follies, that's why they need someone to count the eggs as they go rather than just how many follies they have emptied.  Best of luck for your phonecall tomorrow!

So glad I didn't need the progesterone injestions, they sound nasty   The wiggly toe trick sounds interesting, I bet it works too!

Bev, I hope you get your internet fixed, I too would be lost without it.  I often wonder how previous generations ever coped without all the mod cons we have...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Caz, hun I had my levels checked as part of my immune tests, it showed that i need extra help, so I get pessaries as well.  Normally you have either the jabs or the pessaries.  With all my probs hun any extra help is good, although i wish the gestone needles were thinner   .

Bev, hun, when are you planning on starting your tx?

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
hope everyone is feeling ok with all et and ec happening, good luck ladies

afm clinic have phoned and 2 out of 3 embies have survived and we are travelling over for et at 230. god im scared excited everything mixed into one. just want them back in me now where they belong.

kirst x


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

kirst

Good luck for ET this afternon! Sending you and the embies lots of   

CJH xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay Kirst!  That's fantastic!  It will be nice for all of you to be on the 2ww together, I think it's gonna be a hard one...  Best of luck for this afternoon!  

V, best of luck for your call!

Caz, Fingers, Sock, hope you are all feeling better this morning   I wonder if you will get a call today?  I did on my goes, but it was a while ago now.  I bet you are all feeling very protective of your embies now   Roll on tomorrow!!!!!   

PeJe was very good for the vet, he has seemed to settled right down now, plus he had his friend in the field which he loves.  They can always see eachother, but depending on the grass situation depends on if they are in together or not.  It is very sweet to watch as they are little and large.  PeJe is 11.2hh and Tango is 16hh, so that's a good 18" difference, PeJe can almost go under his tummy .  Anyway, we have to continue to wait to see what his zarcoids are up to as there is still a big scab which needs to drop off as new skin forms.  Apparently it's looking good and healing as it should be, just taking a bit longer than expected that's all.

We are still waiting on the planning decision, but did get good news on my life policy.  We changed banks last year and the DD switchover got messed up, causing our life policies to lapse.  We have had a long, long battle with this one.  The bank was very good and spoke on our behalf, proving that the process was all put in place, but they didn't receive something or other so wouldn't re-instate it.  Well, through lots of calls, nagging, faxes, letters and pain(!) they have finally agreed to re-instate it.  Just waiting on DH's decision now...  Hopefully our good luck will continue with the planning - although not holding my breath


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Witters great news on peje glad it's good news let's just pray the good news continues with the planning permission. They say it comes in three so this will be your third good news of the day

ells no news it's good news I hope they dot call as will be worried they say they have perished. How's your nan today

Kirsty great news 2 of them surviving bet your so happy hers to a swifty 2ww we will be doing it together yeah 

Onesock v1 and fingers how you all feeling today I feel so much better actually slept properly last night thanks god

well I am praying tommorrow comes around quickly my first guest of he day has left and then I have another four more sittings. At least he day is going to go quick


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

morning ladies had a rubbish nights sleep was up twice but i've had a good sleep now after dh left for work dunno what was wrong with me last night.
i haven't had a call either do you usually then no news is good news right?
can't wait to get two of my embies back tomo but the 2ww is going to be a nightmare 
good news for you kirst hope it goes well 
caz, vicky how you feeling girls
witters great news for PeJe and life insurance hopefuly gets sorted now xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Wow Witters, well done hunni.  Very unusual for the bank to admit a mistake but well done on persevering!  That soudns very sweet with Peje and Tango.  I am glad the vet visit went well.  Good luck with the planning, i really hope you get an answer soon, nothing worse then waiting!

Kirst,     yey for those embies, thats really good hunni.  I hope it all goes well at 2.30!!  I really hope that the 2ww doesnt drang on for you hunni!!!

Caz, fab that you got a good night's sleep.  Sounds like you have a lot of disctrations to keep you busy today.

V, I hope you have had some good news today hunni   . How are your burns, healing well and not hurting I hope. 

Fingers, how are you feeling, hopefully not so sore today.  The best thing I have found is to plan things to do and take your mind off the 2ww especially the second week!  

Onesock, how are you hun?

Come on embies keep growing!!     

CJH how are you doing hunni?

Misty hope you are okay

Bev, hope you are okay.

Hope everyone else is okay.

AFM, I phoned the clinic this morning as I have been asked to have the swine flu jab but I dont know whether I should.  Part of my hesitation is the humira injection I had this week but also starting tx, as I dont want anything to affect it IYSWIM .  I am waiting for one of the nurses to phone me back.  I should be getting a call from the drugs company tomorrow or Friday - it would be great if they could deliver on Saturday, that really would make life easier!!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

We too had a real dialemma about the swine flu jab.  I got invited at about 7 weeks pregnant but after many hours researching it, declined it at that point.  First trimester is where the baby is developing and I would be on edge that it could be causing more harm than good.  I did however have it around 13 weeks as for me, the jab would be better than developing the illness.  I go to many 'infectious' places with the children so could well catch it.  Then the children got invited for it too.  We decided to get them done as well.  It is a very personal decision and you need to look at your own individual case, such as how would you feel if you caught swine flu?  Do you go to many environments where you are likely to catch it?  I would guess that if you are to have it, now would be the best time in terms of treatment / pregnancy, especially seeing that we are the higher risk time of year.  Keep us updated with what the professionals tell you.

Oh, as for the jab, it was fine, I didn't even feel it.  I was fine during the afternoon then the evening my arm felt very heavy.  That night and several nights following when I layed on that side, it was very sore.  Daytime was fine though.  I advise to have it in the opposite arm to which side you favour to lay on at night.  Myles and Keilidh were fine too.  After a dose of calpol, they didn't even grumble about it once!  I felt such a wimp!  The doctor who gave it them was horrid and loaded it in front of them then learched towards them at such a pace before stabbing them real hard.  Not a great experience.  The after effects were fine though


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Witters.  I just spoke to Sarah (nurse) and she said ideally they would like me to wait until I know the result of the PT and then like you have it after 13weeks - so you like my positiveness   .  I am going to speak to my GP tomorrow and see what he says about it, he is pretty good about getting it all and will advise me based on his research etc.  I really dont want to risk anything but wish I could have had this in December!

I am going to post a question on the pharmacist thread and see what they suggest.  I'll let you know what I am told.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

It's so hard isn't it?  Remind me, when do you plan on starting your treatment?  You're down regging this current cycle right?  Your GP seems to know all about your situation and indeed all the meds you are on, so it will be interesting what s/he advises.  I bet you really feel like a pin cusion   Oh, and loving the positiveness


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Witters, 

I havent started yet, I think I will be DR'ing from 14/5th Feb from what I understand based on what you did and what Kirst said.  I think I will be starting the provera on 11th Feb.  I do feel a little bit like a sieve at the mo I am sure if you poured water in I would look like a new water feature   .  I am going for another hole in a mo as have to have another BT today!

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

afternoon ladies really bored this afternoon and getting really scared about tomorrow that its all up to my body after tomorrow to keep my dear embies with me for the long haul i feel sick with nerves does anyone else understand what i mean?
i hope i am as lucky as you witters i think i am just on a negative trip today i don't want to get too excited to be let down i guess xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Fingers, it's a lot of pressure, and even harder during an IVF treatment cycle as you know you have fertilised embies waiting to implant.  There really is nothing you can do now other than trying your best to create a welcoming environment.  The meds should do all the technical stuff, so you just need to focus on drinking plenty of fluids, eating a well balanced, healthy diet, resting as much as you can and trying not to stress (  ) too much.  Visulisation works wonders.  Try to imagine those tiny little cells floating about then finding a cosy spot to snuggle into.  Don't be afraid to rub your tummy and talk nicely to it, whatever it takes.  Right up until test day and hopefully beyond, you are pregnant, none of these what if it doesn't work? thoughts.  Positive thinking is the only way to go   Then hopefully you will get rewarded for your hard work   If not, then you can rest safe assured that you did all that you could and it wasn't meant to be this time - but... as I said, let's not think about that  

Ells, so you will be de-regging on 14th (ish) Feb, meaning that is CD21 or so, which means you have had AF and just waiting on the correct cycle day this cycle?  So technically you are in your de-regging cycle?  Goodness, if you understood that, you will understand anything!  Good luck with the blood test


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

witters thank you trust me i am going to try anything possible to keep my embies with me  but so does everyone else just think positive i'm going to go for a snooze anyway huni stop me stressing lol xxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Blimey, I really am in a lucky streak!!! Here's some babydust to all of you!!








    

We've got our planning!!!! Woohoooooo! I am so excited! I really thought that it would go the other way. Site not updated properly yet, so not sure of details, but decision has literally just been made and permitted  Woohoooo!!! Let the hard work, mess and dust begin!!!!!!!!!
















to the neighbours!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

woo hoo witters thats great huni xxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters fab news hunni!  Well done.      I really hope that it doesnt get too messy for you but hey its all in a good cause.

Fingers - NO NEGATIVE THOUGHTS ALLOWED   .  Keep positive hun, the hard bit has been completed - you have embies waiting for you.  Like Witters said do some visualisation and meditation also helps.  Rest up well hunni.

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Witters great news really please hope three really is he magic number

sorry quick post inbetwee. Visitors it's actually making the day go fast thank god

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hehe ok promise no negative thoughts promise ells witters thanks girls dunno what i would do without this site and you girls xxxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

afternoon ladies

fingers i know how u feel, its hard to be confident in ur body when it doesnt work that great, but like everyone said good thoughts and lots of them.

i slept like a log last night and popped into town for a couple of hours shopping, def feeling fine today but still very very windy i could take on any man and win hands down,  lol
hows everyone else feelin
excited but nervous about tomorrow, hopfully the 2 week wait isnt too difficult,
good luck for et tommorrow, might see u there.

H x x x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey helen

yeah exsactlymy body isn't tip top and now i've got to rely on it but positiive thought positive thoughts i feel ok now huni but i haven't done anything all day just stayed in jim jams can only help i'm guessing lol well thats my excuse xx

yeah i am feeling so nervous i think we will see each other hun i'm in at 1.10 how you feeling?xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

HI Girls,

Hope you dont mind as I am a new one!!   I am due to see Nick Brook at the Princess Anne Monday 8th Feb, having gone through all tests,  I have been diagnosed with Multi cystic ovaries, and DH hs Low count with Low mobility, so together we need help!!  We have been together 12 years, married 5 and have been TTC for 5 long years.  I think that on the appt we are going to be completing the paperwork to get approved for NHS funding as we meet criteria  
I do have a couple of questions if I may??

How long does the funding take to get approved?
Once approved, how soon will I get appointmnet at the wessex?
Most importantly, once I have th appointment, how soon can treatment start?

Sorry for loads of questions girs!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome Hodgson!  We had to pay privately and so got to do treatment as soon as all the official tests were completed.  I'm sure the other girls under the NHS will help you out though   Best of luck!!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey Hodgson welcome
unfourtunatly i'm not the best to help either we are nhs funded but we are rushed through because of my case so i don't think normal time scales applied sorry.
evening witters you ok? i'm still in my pj's how bad lol xxxxxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

fingers, im pretty calm at the mo but im sure that will change, just want to know how they are growing, im at 1250 so ill keep my eyes open for u,

welcome hodgson, this site is amazing, met some awsome ladies on here and they are full of knowledge, even 3 of us had our ec on the same day and were in recovery together which was lovely. 
i had to pay for our treatment coz im not old enough for funding, but my neighbour and a good friend have just been givin funding and once they did the paper work and its straight forward in the fact of you meet there critera with age and test results they found out in about 5 days, then they received there appointment 3 weeks later but they are going to salisbury clinic, then u meet the docs at wessex who are again lovely, they will talk u through ur treatment and then u will have to have some infection screens (if u havent already had them) bloods tests and a urine test, then u will need to wait for the start of ur next period they will plot some dates then have a set up appointment on day 19 of ur cycle which will talk u through the injections and stuff, then u start it on ur next cycle, hope that makes sense.
hello everyone else
Helen


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey hels

i'm feeling nervous already what is wrong with me lol too right met some nice ladies on here you lot are my wee little group of life savers lol xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome, its so nice to talk to people that are going through the same experience.  I have read all the posts and I would just like to say I have everything crossed for everyone, especially the ladies that have had EC over the past couple of days!!
Its emotionally hard isnt it, but hey, its gotta be worth it !!!!
I cant wait to get going now as all the waiting inbetween the investigations are so long, hoping for that magical BFP this year as we all are eh!!
I am praying that it works 1st time as we onlyt get 1 go on NHS, is that right?
If we hve some frosties, does that mean 2nd cycle is cheaper?
Will keep you all posted, and cant wait to read up on how you are all getting on!!

BABY DUST TO YOU ALL..XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah, FET is cheaper.  If you go to the Wessex website, they have prices on there to give you an idea.  It is all really emotional, even more so than TTC naturally if that's possible.

Hope you transfer ladies sleep well tonight, this time tomorrow you will be pregnant until proven otherwise!  Such exciting times   I'm hoping that you can all give your hubbies the perfect Valentines gift!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Here Here......I 2nd that for all you transfer ladies!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi and welcome Hodgson.  The process is not slow so once you have submitted the paperwork its a couple of weeks.  The Wessex are pretty quick at getting you in, they have been pretty busy the past couple of weeks so there have been a few delays with appointments but they are really good at getting you sorted out.  I am sure it wont be long before you will be starting at the clinic.  The FET's tend to be cheaper as you dont have to go through EC, costs would also be determined byu whether you would have a natural or medicated FET.  I am sure you will get the hang of it all hun.

Good luck for all your ET's tomorrow, keep up the PMA.

Kirst, how are you doing?  Congrats on being PUPO.

Witters, are you celebrating tonight?

LAM, hope Charlies rash is okay.

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep the nerves are starting to set in

I am just bout to go and do the evil gestone injections. 
My I internet still playin up it's gotta be fixed by 2ww

sorry really quick post will catch up
properly later xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck Caz!  I hope the injection goes well   I also hope you get good internet in the next day or so.  Do you know what's wrong?


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Omg am I peeved off

the bloomin new box that sky sent out
last week is faulty. I can't believe it wat am I gonna do on 2ww without Internet suppose at least I still got my iPhone. They are sending memoir a new box and should hopefully have it soon arghhhhhh 

Goof news the wiggling toes worked gestone wasn't as painful still hurt but no where near as last time

well this time tommorrow we are going to be PUPO hopefully see you both tomorrow 

Xx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Evening all, hope you've all had a good day. 
Hodgson - welcome to the thread. You'll find it a great source of comfort and info. 
Good luck to you girls for tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you xx
Witters - congratluations on your planning fantastic news!!!
Ells - your treatment sounds complicated with all the different elements but I'm sure it will all come together for you and get that long waited for bfp. 
Hope everyone else is ok?
Afm - I've had a really lazy day. I am still really bloated and uncomfortable from ec. I don't think it's as bad as last time though. No ohss hopefully  
had the call to say 5 out of 6 eggs fertilised so I'm really pleased. 
Having another relaxing day tomorrow but will be working from home  
lots of positive thoughts for you tomorrow    xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

V, great fertilisation! Well done! Try to enjoy a lazy day tomorrow and don't work too hard 

Caz, darn Sky! Hopefully the new box will be with you soon. You've waited long enough! Get on that phone tomorrow if you've not heard anything and warn them that this hormonal woman will pester until it's here _and _ working  Glad to hear the wiggly toes helped, what a useful tip!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey all just a quick good luck for tomo girls hopefully see you both caz how long you got off for 2ww then i'm working
v1 how you feeling hun
xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

V1 that's great neWs well done five out of six that's brilliant. Are you going for two back let's hope you get some frosties

Sam yeah got this week off then back to work it feels pike instead of having a 2ww it's nearly 3

let's just pray the 11th feb comes round quickly xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi ells,

Thanks for the INFO, its very much aprreciated, there is so much to take in.

V1- thats great news on the eggs that have fertilized, bet you are so happy,   

Sorry for the random symbols as I am still trying to work out whats what on this site lol!!!

When the treatment starts. is there any need to tell employers, not sure physically how it all goes and how it makes you feel?  I work in Romsey so the clinic is only few minutes away so I am anticipating that I can easily pop in for the scans etc without too much bother, then go back into work after.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Other than pretty frequent appointments, especially around the stimming part, generally you should feel ok.  All the meds are done at home.  The first appointments if you are able to get them are fairly early (or atleast they used to be).  The egg collection will in my opinion need atleast a couple of days, one for the procedure then one to recover as it's a pretty heavy sedation.  Then there's the transfer which is very quick and simple, but it's up to you if you would feel better relaxing at home or going to work to keep your mind off things.  I was lucky as I worked with DH at the time and so technically, my boss came to all my appointments too   You know your relationship with your boss, so it's up to you if you tell or not.  If unsure, you could take it on a day to day basis and if it gets too much them perhaps you could have a quiet word?  This is something which is very hard to advise about


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Witters, thats sound advice and really helps to determin it...... 

I remember when I had the Hycosy done, and I was determined to go back to work, but didnt manage it lol,  I have to admit that I usually have a relatively high tolerance to pain but not when it comes to things down there!!    

Anyway ladies, thanks again for a welcoming first time on this site, it has really made my day as I find sometimes talking to DH isnt quite the same as talking to others that are going through the same thing.  I think that he thinks I am becoming obssesed with it all!!!  cheeky git!!!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey just had a really nice bath was so nice to just chill otu listen to some music feel a bit more comfy now and clean lol

i've only got this week off too caz back to work next week  wish i was a lady of leisure lol
hey ells u ok hun?
xxxxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Yr last bath for two weeks. I have hot water water bottle warming
me wont be able to for the next two week

well here's to eating no soft cheeses spicy foods runny eggs for the nxt two weeks and beyond xx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

oooh nice hot bath - what a good idea


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I might be wrong but don't think we are supposed to have really hot baths as it something to do with body temp and possible infection. This was from previous clinic so might be different. So don't panic please just check xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i know but it'll all be worth it honey hopefully xxxxxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

mie was just warm was too nervous of a hot bath xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Isn't it bizarre how normal everday tasks we are thinking bout If we can or can't do it

I dunno if I gonna sleep tonight I feeling so nervous. Also don't think my boss too happy I can't work
at the mo coz of Internet he ain't replied to my text hmmm think gonna call him tommorrow and find pit wat up


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

don't panic honey

yeah i know what you mean though questioning everything we're doing lol xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just wanted to wish Caz, Fingers and Socks a successful transfer  Snuggle in tight little ones!!
[fly]                      [/fly]


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Me too. Good luck everyone


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

V, how are you feeling?  Burns healing nicely?


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks witters and v

v how the burns really hope they not too bad Hun

well it's today and I hardley slept last. I am so vervous this time as I know wat a bfn feels like 

One ock fingers fingers crossed for us all we all gotta get bfp in 2ww 

Xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck for your ET's ladies.  

Caz, you'll be fine just stay positive and keep thinking about your embies growing and dividing and settling in for the long haul!!

V what time have you been booked for ET?  Are you in tomorrow? Hope the burns are healing well.

Witters hope you are okay hunni.

CJH, how are you doing sweetie?  Almost there!

Pod, NN, hope you are both okay and have nice bumps.

Kirst, congrats on being PUPO.  How are you feeling today?  

Gem, hunni hope that you are okay.  

Misty, how are you feeling?

Hodgson, how are you today hunni?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

AFM, nothing really to report here.  I still havent made up my mind on the swine flu jab, I am leaning to not having it until 13weeks but I am going to speak to my GP this afternoon and he is usually really good with his advice.  If I do go for it I hope I can have it tomorrow!  Just waiting for the drugs people to phone about delivery, hopefully that will be today.  My immune drugs have given me a big of a cold but luckily I dont think it will be too bad - its a good sign as it shows that the injections are doing something (strange logic I know)   .  Anyway, I am spending the day in Essex today so probably wont be able to get on much and then out with friends tonight for dinner at the pubs pop quiz!!  We never win but have come 4th before so not too bad!

have a good day everyone,
Ells


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Sam,Helen,Caz: Just wanted to wish you all the best for your et today. Not long to go.......

V1: Good news on the egss, you must be really excited. Hope the burns are healing.

Hodgson: Welcome to the thread. One thing I will say about the princess anne is you need to chase every step of the way. I had to keep chasing and they realised they had sent my forms off for filing which is off site somewhere instead of sending them to the wessex , so Nick Brooks secretary had to spend an afternoon trying to find them, once the wessex received them they booked us in straight away. I haven't taken any time off for appointments as i work in town and it's only 5mins so I can normally get them done in my lunch hour, but I am taking a week of for ec. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Julie
x


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Afernoon ladies,

Hope you are all wel?

Sam, Helen and Caz, we are all thinking of you today and sending positive thoughts to you all.....I am actually excited for you all!!!

Monkey UK ( Julie )....thanks for the info, its very much appreciated as I really wanna get all the paperwork done and sent off asap to get the wessex appointment asap. As we all know, its all the waiting thats a killer.  My Husband isnt able to make the appt at Princess Anne to complete the paperwork so I am going to bring it home for him to sign and then drop it back the next day, which is such a pain, as like you said, its the risk of it going AWOL!!! 

Ells, yeah I am fine thank you,.....how about you  for me, I havent started yet as I havent even sent forms off to the PCT for funding so my journey hasnt started yet, I am praying that this year I will have


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hodgson is your GP any good?  Ours has been fab and he did all our chasing.  Might be worth a try.  Also once you have sent your papers off, keep chasing the PCT it definitely helps move things along.  Ours wasnt very straight forward as we had to appeal but they were very good and pretty quick, it only took a month I think before we knew our appeal had been granted.  Good luck, I too found the Princess Anne hopeless with paperwork.  When we were having our investigations, they forgot about me when i was waiting for a scan and I nearly didnt get to see Nick Brooke again!  I'm feeling okay hun, just a bit coldy and achey from my immune injections but all for a good cause so I cant complain.  On the appointments you should be fine getting there and back from Romsey, its pretty clear traffic wise.  The only thing I would recommend is parking - park in the precinct car park as you cant always get a space by or at the clininc and if you miss it you have to go round the houses etc.  

Monkey, honey, how are you feeling?


How are our PUPO ladies (I know some of you arent quite yet but nearly there   0 ?

Ells


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Welcome Hodgson, everyone is really helpful on here - you'll be well looked after!
Ells - Hope you are doing ok?
V1 - Can't believe your story about the burns, what nightmare - hope you are ok? 
Well done to everyone on the EC's all sound like goodies got everything crossed for you all.
As for me, still waiting!!!!!!
M xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Ells,
Yeah GP is okay, but to be honest he hasnt really got involved since he did the referal, but hey, anything is worth a go to kick the NHS up the ****!!  lol
I will be so happy if I could aim for treatment say May time if paperwork goes in 2nd week Feb...is that realistic do ya reckon? God thats if the funding is approved!!! 

Blimey, nothing is ever straight forward is it eh!!  But I am so pleased that you got the appeal sorted in the end 
Keep ya chin up with the immune jabs, and just think of the end result


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ells I on my way to being pupo. And I am really dying to have a wee arghhh

I am now petrifed that wat if I wee my embies down the loo as I am litterally going to hAve to jump off the table to the toilet

ok I can now see you all laughing I would be too xx

misty can't believ your still waiting xx

hope you both geting on good at et just think in two weeks time we will be posting out bfpxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

mistyvine: you still waiting for af? how long is it now? are the clinic going to do anything for you?

Ells: Hope you start to feel a little better soon, just keep thinking of the end result it will all be worth it.
I've been feeling a bit down the last couple of days, I'm fed up with living month to month, I've wasted so much time over the last four years. I'm finding it hard at the moment as no one knows we are ttc dh doesn't want anyone to know as he thinks people will label us "the couple that can't have kids" so i have to respect his wishes but sometimes I would just love to be able to have a good cry and tell my closest friends/family. At least I have you guys and it's so good to know we all support each other.

Julie
x


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

p.s. I forgot to ask.....

What is it with the bubbles thing? click to blow?

Julie
x


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Julie,

Please dont feel down about things.....just you think that when you do finally get there, it will be the most special thing in the world. 
Have you told dh how you feel?  sweetie, if he knew how badly you wanted to tell people, perhaps he would understand? 
I know how you feel though.....my brother got married in July and they are expecting, course, makes me feel more crap and under pressure, and also family wonder why I havent yet.
We decided to tell few family members, to be honest hon, sometimes its nice when they ask, but sometimes its not.
I dont know about your DH but I dont talk to mine much as he thinks that I am obessesed with it all and that upset me loads......hey we al have each other on here!!!!


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hodgson.

I think I'm just feeling sorry for myself at the moment. Dh and I have been together for 21years and I can honestly say we are still very close and I can talk to him about anything he's so sweet, but sometimes I think how can he know how I feel, I don't think men will ever be able to totally understand what we go through. I do think that sometimes it is good that people don't know I really couldn't face people asking all the time, I'm sure it would make things harder. 
I just can't wait to tell people when I'm pregnant it will be a massive shock.

Thanks for replying hun  

Julie
x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Omg we just had a 8 and 9 cell put back can't beleve they got to that stage we had a 9 cell frozen can't believe it so much happier xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Julie,

Blime, 21 years!!!  thats an achievment in itself   

I think that its natural to feel sorry for yourself, I know I do a lot of the time lol... 

Like you said, its different for the men isnt it as they dont really have to go through the phyical things, and also the emotional feelings are different arent they.

I always think to myself, 2010 is the year!!!!!    whoop whoop!!!

You stay positive and enjoy the rest of the day, I have to go now as I am off to lovely Cosham errrr!!!!

xx


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Julie
Know exactly what you going through, we haven't told anyone either apart from our parents. It's hard but at the same time it's nice to go out with friends knowing that they aren't going to say 'any luck yet', 'how's it going' etc. It's sort of a break from the norm in a way because it's all I think about. It's nice to be able to come on to these boards and let everything out. But WE WILL get there in the end!
Been waiting now for..............59 Days. I have PCOS so I've never been regular but the past year it's never been this long. I'm trying (not very well) to not think about it in the hope that it will appear.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Caz - woooo hooooo. Best of Luck. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodgeson, maybe the bringing home to sign thing could work in your favour?  You could take a copy of it, then if it goes missing, atleast you would have a copy to send off to the Wessex?  Obviously you would need to check before you actioned anything, but it may give you the upperhand and 'if you're prepared it won't happen'   I would also ask your GP which tests s/he could get underway to avoid any further delay in your application?  They may be able to help.  If not, then atleast you know you've done everything and won't feel annoyed at yourself.  We all hate the waiting part and feel much better if we are getting pro-active 

Monkey, DH's are aware of how we feel, they just experience it in different ways.  In fact each individial reacts differently.  TTC especially those with some form of infatility have huge pressure and also put huge pressure on themselves.  We told only our closest friends who were very sensitive and were there for us if we needed them to be, but didn't forever keep asking.  My IL's were the worst.  They put on loads of pressure as they so badly wanted Grandchildren.  We see them regularly and there was atleast one comment or reference at each sighting.  Drove me mad!  I just wanted to blurt it all out and cry.  I kept it together though.  When I was poorly with the OHSS, we told them and I think they felt pretty guilty with it.  From there on, they were great, although we never told them about the FET as like you, we wanted to tell them all at the right point so they will be really suprised - which worked!  Goodness, when my waters broke with M&K and I was in hospital for a week, we never told anyone as we wanted the births to be a suprise.  Again, they were!  I'm sure many people would have dealt with it all differently, but it worked for us.  I'm glad that you have us and indeed feel you can open up with us.  FF is/was a real lifeline to me.

Yay Caz!  You must be so proud!!  Snuggle in tight little Eight & Nine!!  Yay for a frostie too!! 

Oh, the bubbles thing is just a friendship thing.  If you 'click to blow' you will increase the ladies numbers.  Perha[ps we should all have a go 

Misty, I hope AF comes for you very soon   I too suffer with long cycles and they literally go on forever...


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

caz: that's fantastic news!!!! you must be soooooooooooooooo excited. 

Mistyvine: Thanks for your support hun, 59days wow! can the clinic do anything for you or is it just a case of waiting? Your'e right about friends not knowing, sometimes to be able to go out and forget about it all for a few hours can work wonders.
 af arrives for you soon.
Can you tell I'm bored today? Roll on 5pm.

Julie
x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks misty can't believe your still waiting your boday is being an evil witch to you but it will be worth it in the end

hodge and monkey I agree it really is ok to feel like this and I agree men really don't understand. I know they are affected by it my dp is very sensitive and he tries to hide his dissapointment I can remember seeing him punch the he'll
out of the punch when we got a bfn xx

witters you stll gaving fun translating some of my posts I know I haves laugh when I read back

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey guys
just chilling out on the sofa feels weird that there are two embies in me  they said they were fantastic embies top of the scale and my uterus is fantastic yay we have 3 frosties xxxx any tips now guys xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi sam

sorry couldn't talk to you properly it was kinda rushed. You are doing exactly wat you should be resting. I am chilling in bed hopefully bout to have a siesta and I actually don't plan to get up
til tommorrow. 

Dp is making me cheese on toast. Just remember to treat youself like your actually pregnant don't eat the wrong foods and no hot baths and just chill and relax

great news on the frosties it willbe out turn this time xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey honey no worries we were just about to leave as well lol thtas cool then i'm just chilling on the sofa just feel weird can't get my head round it xxxxxx


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

The clinic have said about Provera but half of me just wants to hang in there and have a natural cycle. Really don't know what to do for the best. I can't start IVF until I get my next, next period and to be honest I'm getting a little impatient!!  
Going to see Qing tomorrow so hopefully she'll dislodge something!!
Fingers Crossed - no personal advice from me as I've not been through it (yet) but from the millions of books I've read just do what your body tells you. xxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

omg caz that is amazing, you did say it was different this time, 
im know i shouldnt feel dissapointed but i hoped more than anything we got had enough to freeze but we still got a 5 and a 6 cell put back so fingers crossed.
wow what a day, i feel exhausted just all the nervous energy and hype has built up, its a wierd feeling.

sam how did u get on?

Helen x x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey hels 

did you end up with none to freeze sweetheart?? i feel bad now i have had two put back that have split into good 8's and 3 frosties that are 8's but not as good quality as the ones i have inside me now eeekkk so nervous what about u caz?xxxxxxxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

no we didnt get enough to freeze all the other 7 were only 4 cells, dont feel bad babe thats brilliant news im so pleased for u, its def a big roller coaster all this!!!

H x x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks huni they've just got to stay with us now babes please (praying) xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

What a rollercoaster!   So pleased that you are all 'pregnant'!  Many congratulations   For reference, with Myles & Keilidh, both were only 'fair' and very fragmented apparently.  They were both 'day 3' and one was a 4 cell, the other an 8 cell.  Try to stay positive!  As you know they were frozen due to OHSS (shouldn't have been as too poor a quality) but we used them both for the FET so in reality, we too had no frosties (just the one transfer).  I totally understand the even more of a need for it to happen because of this, but positive mental attitude should hopefully have you all following me in my footsteps   Stay strong, rest up, drink plenty and do as your body tells you   Try to enjoy your being pregnant rather than wondering what you will do if you're not.  Only worry about that if and when it happens.  For now, you are pregnant and must treat your body as such.  Try to remember that many (lucky) girls get pregnant all the time, although you obviously need to be careful, try not to punish yourself over it.  Instead, try to enjoy it.  It is a magical time, you have evidence that you have two little life beginnings in you, it's time to celebrate!  Crack open the sparkling lemonade!!!  I may even join you all in a cyber celebratory glass with you!!


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

omg witters 

wot would we do without u, you should do motivational speaking for a living, god i find it so much easier to speak to u guys and i bearly know u than i do my hubby, im not sure that men ever truely understand hence they dont know what say, but guys do, i will never be able to thank u guys enough!!!!!!

cheers to the sparkling lemonade  ching ching 

H x x x x


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Caz, Helen, Sam - congratulations on being PUPO!!!!!!! I am thinking warm and nurturing thoughts for your little embies to nestle in comfortably     Your 2ww starts here!  

Misty - don't punish yourself for too long waiting for af to turn up naturally. I too am really irregular and have always had provera to bring the witch on. Works a treat for me - she usually arrives on day 8 or 9 after 5 days worth  

Monkey - only an hour to go! Hope it hasn't dragged too much and that you're feeling a little better having shared everything with us - am sending you a big hug  

Hodgson - hope you get your paperwork all sorted soon xx

Witters - you really are the pillar of support for everyone on here - thanks from all of us  

Ells - hope you're ok today hun xx

Hope everyone else is having a good day.

AFM - I'm feeling sooo much better today. Much less swelling and pain but just still sooo tired   My PA, who knows about the tx, came to see me this afternoon and it's made me so tired just chatting and drinking tea! How am I going to cope going back to work full time next week?!  
My burns are healing nicely. It just feels like bad sunburn now. Bless my dh - he has been diligently been putting the cream on my bottom every morning and night   In sickness and in health and all that! I'm lookimng forward to joining the PUPO gclub tomorrow xxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll second that!!!!

Witters:Are you a counsellor? if not why not? You talk so much sense and give so much support to everyone thankyou  

V1: Good luck for tomorrow. Glad the burns are healing nicely. Not long until your'e in the pupo club!!!!!

Julie
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, best of luck for tomorrow V! Sounds like you have a good PA there, hope she makes a nice cuppa  Good to hear your burns are improving - bless your DH 








Behave you lot! I just like to get a little soppy now and then  plus I know you can do it!

As for next week, just put the do not disturb sign up!
















Here's to us all!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Just wanted to pop on to say cogratulations for those who are now PUPO, or soon to be!
Don't worry too much about quality of those embies, we had one good quality (don't know numbers of cells) and one fair with fragmentations and crickly edges - both of these are now wriggling around in my tummy and very healthy!

Lots of   and  

Ells - I had swine flu jab at 26 weeks. I found that it made me really quite unwell for a few days and also gave me a really really sore arm for ages (complete with egg sized red lump). The nurse said that the swine flu jab was causing a reaction with lots of people - she reckoned about half - so it is likely to make you feel yucky for a while. Best to plan to have it for a time when you could cope with feeling rotten, sounds like you are not feeling tip top at the moment. Would you be more at risk of a reaction with your immune issues?

AFM - officially whale size now, will ask midwife to measure my tummy tomorrow to see how many weeks pregnant the tape measure reckons - I'm guessing at 45 weeks!!


CJH xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home this way ladies >>>* CLICK HERE


----------

